#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-06
<pleia2> jtatum: will you be around for the meeting?
<jtatum> pleia2, aye
<pleia2> cool
<jdeslip> Good evening everyone :)
<pleia2> evening, jdeslip
<jdeslip> I had a nice relaxing weekend - putting up lights :)
<pleia2> we just lit the 5th night of candles \o/
<jdeslip> Nice
<pleia2> I had some errands to run this weekend, but it was mostly pretty mellow
<jdeslip> I am not religious at all, but I really like the season
<pleia2> me neither, but my boyfriend is jewish
<pleia2> he vetoed the secular tree, so i decorated my desk ;)
<jdeslip> lol
<jdeslip> Everyone can celebrate festivus at least
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
 * pleia2 starts shopping for poles
<jdeslip> One of my friends has a festivus party every year.  Includes feats of strength and airing of greivances.
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> I think we'll come up to berkeley lug on sunday
<jdeslip> Awesome!  BTW, with *any* luck, I'll be at the Ubuntu hour this week.  Class is out, so I don't have to teach my Wednesday session!
<pleia2> shame I decided to do the debian thing every *other* month
<pleia2> should probably see if any ubuntu hour people want to do dinner anyway though
<jdeslip> Ya, perhaps we could have an Ubuntu holiday party of sorts.
<jdeslip> I.e. dinner and/or drinks after
<pleia2> yeah, that's a good idea
<pleia2> thirsty bear is right there
<pleia2> drinks and tapas :)
<pleia2> ooh, I'll bring the zareason laptop I'm reviewing too
<jdeslip> Sounds good to me
<crashsystems> I'll likely be at the Jan Jose ubuntu hour on Thursday :D
<jtatum> great! see you there
<crashsystems> San Jose*
<grantbow> I think I caught lyz's cold
<crashsystems> Btw, does anyone going on thursday happen to have a ThinkPad x201 or similar model of thinkpad?
<pleia2> I haven't even seen you!
<grantbow> lol, I know
<pleia2> evening, grantbow :)
<grantbow> evening :)
<pleia2> I think someone here recently got a thinkpad
<akk> I have an x201, but not sure if I'll be there on Thursday.
<jdeslip> Long time no see on here grantbow
<crashsystems> akk: if by chance you do go, would you mind bring it with you?
<jdeslip> grantbow - you going to be better by Wednesday for the Ubuntu hour + dinner?
<akk> Will do, crashsystems
<crashsystems> thanks
<akk> Oh, wait, this Thursday? No, sorry, I definitely won't be there.
<crashsystems> ok
<akk> Indoor flying in sunnyvale.
<crashsystems> as a side note, Firefox 4 + Firefox on Android == Win
<akk> I'll be at the Mountain View one the following Thursday, though.
<crashsystems> indoor flying?
<akk> Most likely.
<grantbow> jdeslip, I am usually at noisebridge.net on Wednesdays after partimus.org at Mission Beacon
<akk> crashsystems: Little model airplanes.
<crashsystems> is that kinda like falling but forgetting you are falling?
<crashsystems> oh, ok
<MarkDude> Sorry phildini - I was just curious why my Twitter list you put me on is *not-woot*- How can I get on a woot list?
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05
<pleia2> we didn't put announcements on the agenda, but maybe that should be a standing first or last agenda item
<jdeslip> First is as good a time as any
<pleia2> ok, announcements!
<grantbow> Alpha 1 is out
<grantbow> 11.04 Alpha 1
<pleia2> alpha 1 info: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-December/000793.html
 * MarkDude is looking for a caterer in the Bay for CLSwest on Jan 15th- suggestions can be mailed to me mark@zareason.com 
<pleia2> we have several upcoming ubuntu hours around the state, all listed at loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<MarkDude> I am the dinner coordinator for the event- We already have 2 people reserved for doing a Tea Ceremony
<pleia2> cool
<eps> What is CLSwest?
<pleia2> http://www.communityleadershipsummit.com/wiki/index.php/CLS_West
<akk> Also, time is running out for talk proposals for SCALE -- I think there's a week left, if anybody's thinking about speaking there.
<pleia2> in daly city
<jledbetter> Hope to attend SCALE for sure
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry I'm late
<MarkDude> Yay scale effin rocks
<pleia2> scale cfp is on socallinuxexpo.org
<pleia2> ok, any more announcements?
<MarkDude> Partimus Fundraiser Dec 15th also
<pleia2> MarkDude: yep, that's the first agenda item :)
<pleia2> we'll get to that once we finish announcements
<pleia2> which it seems like we've done
<pleia2> ok
<dragonoid> Please ping me if there's voting at any time.
<pleia2> Partimus Fundraiser Dec 15th. Helping put FOSS in Schools. Update on activities and upcoming plans.
<pleia2> MarkDude: I think this is your agenda item, the floor is yours :)
<MarkDude> 15th we will have a party at one of the schools that Christian helps
<MarkDude> They help provide computer labs to kids in SF and oakland
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Partimus is the team page about the project
<MarkDude> grantbow, can say something about all the good stuff the labs do
<MarkDude> If he would. He has been helping with it for a while
<grantbow> I look forward to seeing people there
<pleia2> this discusses the event itself and has registration info: http://partimus.org/fundraising_event_2010.php
<MarkDude> If you cant pay to get in- you are still invited
<pleia2> yeah, there is a free ticket option
<grantbow> right
<pleia2> anything else?
<MarkDude> And if you are elsewhere nd cant make it- you can donate
<MarkDude> too
<MarkDude> Yes, if you have any hardware that can be donated that works bring it
<MarkDude> let me know ahead of time
<grantbow> I think that's all, I'd be happy to answer question afterward
<pleia2> ah yes, the hardware reqs are here: http://partimus.org/donate.php
<pleia2> (scroll down a bit)
<MarkDude> If you just have parts- they can also be donated to GK
<MarkDude> Again- contact me- or Dangerous G
<MarkDude> Thats it :)
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> Next agenda item: Website progress update and DEMO!
<pleia2> ok, this is the fun part :)
<pleia2> jtatum and I worked these past couple weeks to get a demo main site up on the linode
<DarkwingDuck> +1
<pleia2> we haven't updated DNS yet, we wanted to come to a meeting and see what people thought, so to view it you can edit: /etc/hosts
<pleia2> and add this line:
<pleia2> 207.192.72.66 ubuntu-california.org
 * MarkDude wants it ALL in Flash, with an intro that takes a few minutes to upload, can I add that to the potential list ? :D
<jdeslip> nano /etc/hosts
<pleia2> you'll have to use sudo
<jtatum> sudo nano :)
<jdeslip> ... wrong window
<jdeslip> (and yes missing the sudo)
<crashsystems> "The home page would go here. Yes, indeedy."
<pleia2> crashsystems: woo!
<AndIrc_> I can't edit etc hosts on my phone :(
<pleia2> yeah, so once you have that done, navigate to ubuntu-california.org in your web browser
<jledbetter> nice home page text :D
<pleia2> I also took a screenshot: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/ubuntu-california-website-120510.png
<pleia2> AndIrc_: it's large, sorry :(
<pleia2> we installed wordpress and then used the community developed wordpress theme
<jtatum> i wrote the home page text. pleia2 did the heavy lifting
<jdeslip> Very pretty
<pleia2> hey, you got the theme installed :)
<jledbetter> jtatum, I shoulda guessed ;)
<DarkwingDuck> pretty
<jdeslip> (one nitpic - add more space after team before the orange ends)
<crashsystems> orange > brown
<pleia2> maybe just drop "Team"?
<grantbow> Team is important
<pleia2> ok
<eps> Or a non-breaking space between California and Team
<grantbow> as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<akk> Wrapping "Team" does look strange, though.
 * MarkDude hopes the lack of penguins is just an oversight
<AndIrc_> No need to repeat "ubuntu" twice before"california team" (logo)
<eps> Maybe just delete the second Ubuntu
<pleia2> "California Team"
<akk> Good point, the second Ubuntu doesn't need to be there
<jledbetter> can just move it to the left and span with white space of none
<MarkDude> +1 getting rid of 2nd ubuntu
<akk> assuming that the ubuntu logo above it has alt text of "Ubuntu" for accessibility
<pleia2> jtatum: I am not sure where that text is in the theme, wanna update it?
<jledbetter> But css design by committee is crazy :)
<jtatum> updated
<AndIrc_> Ah, I am erichammond in disguise.
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> oh, hi erichammond :)
<jdeslip> Hurray another android user
<pleia2> ok, how does that look?
<pleia2> (thanks jtatum!)
<jdeslip> beautiful!
<pleia2> we probably want our cute bear logo down in the body text somewhere
<jdeslip> This is officially the most productive meeting ever ;)
<pleia2> we have an "about" page but we might get rid of the "about" page and move the text to the main page
<pleia2> or change the main page to the "blog" but we haven't decided whether we actually want a blog
<pleia2> (one more place to update, ugh!)
<jledbetter> Might want to beware of everything having its own tab. Very tight. Maybe lump up stuff more?
<jdeslip> It seems like the planet would mostly supplaint that
<jledbetter> jdeslip, +1
<pleia2> yeah and we've discussed some options for planet too, we think in the long run we want an app engine thing, but we're not sure how quickly we can get that going
<pleia2> so we might go with venus for now, still talking with dragon about it
<DarkwingDuck> Why not use the app engine that planet.ubuntu uses?
<grantbow> is the source available for app engine?
<jtatum> planet.ubuntu  doesn't use app engine
<pleia2> planet.ubuntu uses planet planet
<pleia2> venus is a better version of planet planet
<pleia2> (kinda)
<DarkwingDuck> https://github.com/rubys/venus/
<DarkwingDuck> It's not that bad and it's in Ruby... bonus for that.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Planet has some ideas that people have already put up
<jtatum> it's in php :)
<DarkwingDuck> and py
<jtatum> sorry python
<AndIrc_> For a community site, I recommend using the most common, simple technologies available, so maintenance can easily be picked up by others as necessary.
<pleia2> jledbetter: regarding lumping stuff up more, I'm not sure what you mean, drop some of the links, or..?
 * eps wants you to make sure the site is viewable on a Netbook without horizontal scrolling
<pleia2> looks fine on my netbook
<grantbow> mobile +1
<jledbetter> pleia2, Combine to larger categories maybe. One of the drawbacks to horizontal tab navigation with each being so specific.
<pleia2> unfortunately if it doesn't work we'll have to scrap the community theme altogether and restart from scratch
<pleia2> or we could offer an alternate mobile version
<eps> Your screenshot was 1366x768. Most Netbooks are more like 1024x600.
<jledbetter> Hm
<pleia2> eps: the screenshot has my whole desktop, it looks fine on my 1024 netbook :)
<DarkwingDuck> works in my netbook
<pleia2> and that screenshot is a different computer
<jdeslip> By the way, I just got done implementing some mobile (Android/iOS) wordpress themes/plugins that look good.
<jledbetter> 980px fixed is what it looks like
<akk> Ideally it should work even on narrower screens, like 800
<pleia2> jdeslip: ooh, cool
<grantbow> can we do an email thread for reporting how the site looks on different browsers and platforms?
<pleia2> akk: it's fixed width, it won't shrink :(
<jledbetter> 800? oy :)
<jtatum> the ubuntu theme is open source. patches welcome :) lp:ubuntu-website
<jdeslip> Not sure if we want mobile edition.  But check out www.berkeleylug.com on you phone if want to see what is possible.
<pleia2> jdeslip: cool
<grantbow> jtatum: cool
<jledbetter> jtatum, The new design is fixed. Do they really welcome liquid/fluid?
<pleia2> based on ubuntu-website discussions they don't want non-fixed width
<jledbetter> That's what I heard too. Just checking.
<grantbow> fixed with browser detection maybe?
<eps> please don't go there
<jledbetter> lol
<pleia2> grantbow: that gets very complicated
<grantbow> I am not sure what's possible in the theme
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<grantbow> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> If it looks good in netbook then have a mobile theme I don't think we will have an issue
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: +1
<jledbetter> What would the mobile theme do? Be one column?
<pleia2> I think we'd ask jdeslip to do some magic :)
<DarkwingDuck> Just an optimised theme for looking at wordpress in mobile browsers
<crashsystems> Does everyone know if the wordpress extension for presenting alternate themes when a mobile user agent is provided?
<crashsystems> of*
<pleia2> jdeslip: ah, berkeleylug.org mobile is very different from the other site! (I like it)
<grantbow> we should test on all platforms too, unfortunately :)
<eps> Does wordpress preclude the use of CSS @media rules?
<grantbow> ie, safari on various hardware, etc.
<jtatum> the wordpress theme in use is open source :)
<pleia2> yeah, now that you know how to update the hosts file, please do testing!
<jtatum> you guys have a lot of great ideas and should hook up with that project
<DarkwingDuck> If we are using the community theme there should already be a test platform.
<pleia2> it's already been vetted by the community (several locos use it) but it doesn't hurt
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah
<DarkwingDuck> (knowing how Ubuntu devs do things)
<jdeslip> Ya, mobile is generally one column.  It would be easy to mode a mobile theme for our new page I think.
<DarkwingDuck> So, we would not need to retest everything that has already been tested.
<grantbow> DarkwingDuck: good point
<pleia2> anyway, I don't want to take up much more meeting time with this, we'll be working on this in the coming weeks, and you can nudge jtatum and I any time to discuss and we'll talk about stuff in channel
<pleia2> and if anyone else wants to be on the website team with jtatum, dragon and myself, you're welcome (jdeslip?)
<grantbow> I would
<DarkwingDuck> I would if I wasn't redoing kubuntu.org this cycle
<pleia2> grantbow: ok cool
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'm good for questions...
<pleia2> grantbow: we'll talk later, I can hook you up with a wordpress login and all :)
<grantbow> kk
<dragonoid> That'd help too, DarkwingDuck
<pleia2> ok, next agenda item - somewhat related
<pleia2> Photo sharing options
<pleia2> Gallery2 on Linode
<pleia2> Flickr account of team - added benefit of being integrated with the LoCo directory, see example here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<pleia2> currently, those are our two main options
<DarkwingDuck> +1 Flickr account
<pleia2> I like the flickr account too, but it's not open source :\
<jdeslip> Is there an app-engine option?
<pleia2> jdeslip: we need to talk to dragon about that more, I am not sure how easy it would be
<pleia2> mostly I just wanted to toss this topic out there to see what we thought about it, no decision is required tonight
<jdeslip> (Also, I would personally prefer Picasa over Flickr because that is what I and friends use...)
<DarkwingDuck> ... But then we wouldn't be responsible for the space for pictures.
<pleia2> unfortunately picasca doesn't have loco directory support
<dragonoid> Picasa++
<pleia2> err, other way around
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.plogger.org/
<pleia2> I can file a feature request bug for it though and see how it goes
<dragonoid> We can build a frontend for picasa using AppEngine.
<grantbow> is the picasa source available? lol
<jdeslip> pleia2: ya that would be great for them to implement regardless of what we choose.
<dragonoid> I'll be up for discussion about this later
<grantbow> oh, it is
<pleia2> oh wait
<grantbow> http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<pleia2> picasca is supported by the loco directory!
<grantbow> oh, that's client
<pleia2> grantbow: that's the client, not picascaweb
<pleia2> dragonoid: maybe you are right, can you look into app engine options?
<jdeslip> Ya, I don't think Picasa or Flickr or open-source (on the web at least).  (I just prefer picasa better because it is what i already use)
<dragonoid> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> so app engine, gallery2 (open source), picasa (closed), flickr (close)
<pleia2> +d
<pleia2> ok cool, dragonoid will look into app engine stuff, and we'll revisit this :)
<pleia2> any other things before we wrap up the meeting?
<DarkwingDuck> I'd like to send out an update really quick
<jledbetter> good job getting the site going :)
<DarkwingDuck> Update on the robots.txt for the indexing of the IRC logs... The IRCC has the bug and they are talking with Canonical IS people seeing if this is something that can/will be done for the ubuntu-us-ca team
<jdeslip> jledbetter +1
<grantbow> agreed. great work on the site
<DarkwingDuck> They are working on it and as soon as I find anything out I will bounce it off the ML
<pleia2> thanks DarkwingDuck :)
<grantbow> great, thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Next meeting on the 19th of December... It will be the last meeting of 2010
<pleia2> ok, thanks for coming everyone!
<jtatum> thanks pleia2
<jledbetter> Thank you pleia2!
<grantbow> thanks all
 * pleia2 dinner
<DarkwingDuck> Merry christmas to all and all a goodnight
<jdeslip> And Happy Festivus
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<jledbetter> For the rest of us?
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<jledbetter> Festivus :D
<DarkwingDuck> heh... Christmas is not a religious holiday for me... it's on the calendar. :)
<grantbow> it has a wikipedia page so it must exist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus
<DarkwingDuck> any KDE/Kubuntu users want to help?
<grantbow> just like everything on video is true
 * DarkwingDuck is recruiting
 * jledbetter hangs out with gnomes.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, soon to be Unity's
<jledbetter> Haha. Too true :)
<crashsystems> anyone else here using FF 4.0?
<eps> That sounds like an ersatz Tetris ... or something out of Harry Potter ;-)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgptPbM27TM
<MarkDude> Jono in SF on Friday
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January02 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December05 edited
<Telendrith> *s*
<Telendrith> Anyone around?
<pleia2> hi Telendrith
<Telendrith> Heya pleia2
<Telendrith> Is anyone good with perl?
<pleia2> I get by, but I'm a sysadmin not a programmer
<Telendrith> I'm trying to see if it would be easy to make a irrsi scrip to scan a txt file with hosts and ping them and a port and if it gets a responce post in channel.
<pleia2> yeah that should be very easy
<pleia2> open the file, issue the ping command, collect the response, msg channel
<pleia2> are you doing a ctcp ping or a regular host ping?
<pleia2> the zoo is open on christmas \o/ I know what I'm doing
<jtatum> pleia2: hmm… tempting :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-07
<Telendrith> Someone want to endeavor on a irssi scrip!!
 * Telendrith looks around with puppy eyes
<jledbetter> jtatum, zoo? hells yeah
<pleia2> they have lots of penguins :)
 * jledbetter is more a wolf person m'self ;)
<pleia2> I don't think they have wolves
<pleia2> they have a 40 year old grey seal
<jledbetter> How are the enclosures? Good and roomy?
<pleia2> yeah, no elephants though since they couldn't expand their exhibit to make it healthy
<pleia2> have to go to oakland to see elephants
<jledbetter> Great :)
<jtatum> jledbetter is coming up for christmas so i think we'll definitely go to the zoo :)
<pleia2> oh good! let me know your plans, maybe we all go together (I think I even have a couple free admission passes)
<MarkDude> DreidelPalooza >> http://www.majorleaguedreidel.com/
<Ademan> is anyone from the bay area planning on going to the davis lug meeting on the 20th?
<phildini> MarkDude, you here?
<MarkDude> Hey phildini
<MarkDude> Ademan, Im going next year
<phildini> to answer your question, not-woot are those people on my twitter who are not from the Woot! online shopping channels.
<phildini> I really should reorganize things. I haven't been maintaining my twitter, reall.
<phildini> *really.
<MarkDude> Ok - so I should not take it as a slight :) ?
<jtatum> most of my shirts are from woot :)
<phildini> not meant to be a slight in the slightest.
<MarkDude> Cool deall
<iheartubuntu> we are watching the Google announcement at http://www.youtube.com/googlechrome   ?
<pleia2> have work, I'll wait for the articles :)
<akk> What are they announcing?
<iheartubuntu> about google chrome
<iheartubuntu> and supposed to release Google OS today as well
<iheartubuntu> funny they are using Win7 for the broadcast examples of chrome instead of using their new OS :)
<jdeslip> chrome web store looks great.  Finally a kindle app that will work on Linux
<iheartubuntu> coming later today: http://chrome.google.com/webstore
<iheartubuntu> they are just starting to talk about Chrome OS now
<iheartubuntu> instant boot, instant setup
<iheartubuntu> setting up your Google OS took less than 60 seconds. (although he didnt read the google EULA which was proably 3 hours worth!)
<iheartubuntu> i didnt even see 5 second boot. it was instant
<pleia2> I was pretty surprised to see how fast the zareason laptop I'm reviewing booted maverick (my desktop is also ubuntu, but I have loads of junk installed that needs to load up)
<iheartubuntu> "you can uninstall an app on one machine, and instantly it will update your other computers..... and you see when you uninstall it can take like 15-20 seconds"
<iheartubuntu> so its not instant.. its 15-20 seconds. duh.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - uninstalling clamAV from my computer really speeded up boot time
<pleia2> I don't care much about boot time on my desktop, I'd just never seen the fast bootup of a pristine install before :)
<pleia2> was impressive
<iheartubuntu> * product placement for google wifi on certain airlines * :)
<iheartubuntu> they just showed offline apps. but sounds like all apps will have to be bought or downloaded from google web store. that would be a shame with so many great linux apps out there
<iheartubuntu> verizon mentioned now
<iheartubuntu> 100mb free data every month
<iheartubuntu> plans start at $9.99
<iheartubuntu> no contracts
<iheartubuntu> this is stupid. i feel like im watching a google wrapped version of an apple showcase
<pleia2> well, apple showcases are successful
<jdeslip> I am pretty impressed actually
<iheartubuntu> dropbox is free at 2GB
<jdeslip> no contradict at all - can buy data in chunks and day passes
<jdeslip> I think this is the perfect device for my dad e.g.
<iheartubuntu> 100mb a month is NOTHING
<jdeslip> super simple and secure and always available for connectivity
<iheartubuntu> a few games and youre paying a monthly fee
<iheartubuntu> yah, its smart, but....
<jdeslip> use wifi
<jdeslip> the 100 MB free is just for 3G
<jdeslip> then you can par for day passes etc..
<iheartubuntu> verizons wireless broadband prices are ridiculous as is
<jdeslip> true, but not having contracts makes me much more comfortable with
<jdeslip> it
 * iheartubuntu securely stays with ubuntu after seeing this google feed
<jdeslip> Wish my ubuntu netbook had the same deal with verizon.  I wouldn't turn down 100 MB free 3G access.
<jdeslip> Why is it an either or?
<iheartubuntu> 100mb will go quick in a day or two if you are traveling
<iheartubuntu> heck... in one day
<jdeslip> I still wouldn't turn it down ;)
<jdeslip> Anyway, I think Ubuntu (and linux in general) is going to get a lot better because of Chrome-OS. Since the webapps are available in chrome on Ubuntu (and other browsers for that matter)
<jdeslip> I would say I use my phone to tether to my laptop about 100 MB a month now.  I.e. only for emergencies or checking mail at the airport etc...
<pleia2> when I was in Dublin I had a limit of 50M/day so I actually had to track my usage using the 3g watchdog app
<pleia2> turns out I *maybe* use 20M/day, I hit 40M the day I went to the zoo and uploaded photos to flickr for twitter
 * iheartubuntu checks his old wired western electric 500 phone and wonders what a cellphone is
 * pleia2 hasn't had a land line since 2005
<iheartubuntu> interesting showing excel running as an app
<iheartubuntu> in "citrix reveiver"
<iheartubuntu> rolling OS updates, no need to download and install all new OS versions
<iheartubuntu> google working with acer and samsung to make various devices
<iheartubuntu> all current ubuntu users get free Google OS computers
<iheartubuntu> (just kidding)
<iheartubuntu> talking about CR-48 google computer right now
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if they will be selling this?
<iheartubuntu> no hard drive
<iheartubuntu> NO CAPSLOCK KEY
<iheartubuntu> you can apply for the google os pilot program and if selected receive a computer to test out... http://www.google.com/chromeos/
<iheartubuntu> apparently no ISO yet
<iheartubuntu> looks like the google OS presentation is almost done. this has been nice filler while waiting for Julian Assange to release his secret password :)
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> Q & A now for google
<iheartubuntu> odd tidbit: the entire google panel at the q&a are wearing jeans. i wonder if they are in house google jeans? maybe downloadable.
<iheartubuntu> sounds like verizon is the only carrier? i missed it
<iheartubuntu> Amazons new way to shop... http://www.windowshop.com/
<iheartubuntu> google webstore is now ONLINE... https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<MarkDude> YokoZar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Bacon
<MarkDude> Jono is no longer listed on the portal
<YokoZar> Yeah someone "fixed" my edit of his page too
 * MarkDude is helping create the Severed Fifth page now
 * MarkDude did not mess with it. I was hoping to show jono tho
<MarkDude> I can show him the revert
<MarkDude> Star Wars in the terminal?      type that in and watch telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<MarkDude> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<pleia2> I didn't know there were people on the internet who didn't know about that
<MarkDude> Um, you know I have made  career of NOT using the command line?
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the friend I got Blinker (my car in PA) from wrote part of the interface <3
 * MarkDude is a recruiter
<MarkDude> of FOSS, and new users- tht usually means avoiding CLI
<pleia2> (Mike Edwards in the intro credits)
<MarkDude> Hell, I was amazed at the talking cow
 * MarkDude amuses easily
<MarkDude> Hmm, small world
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-08
<seidos> anyone want to help me brush up on my one liners and tag lines?
<jtatum> the seidos abides linux. zing!
<MarkDude> ubuntu is the Zulu word for *cant install Debian*
<MarkDude> Like that?
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> 2 penguins waddle into a bar....
<seidos> but...that's absurd!
<seidos> i guess one liners are basically for fun.
<seidos> so...creativity is key.
<seidos> meh-tah linux is namaste good fun
<seidos> heh
<seidos> ubuntu is about community.
<seidos> so i can basically say anything i want to a question even if it doesn't go with the flow?
<DarkwingDuck> computers are like air conditioning... it becomes useless when you open windows
<jledbetter> lol
<seidos> computers are like air conditioning, it becomes inefficient when you open windows
<seidos> your mom uses linux.
<seidos> hmmm, that's pushing it
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<seidos> your mom uses linux <pause> on her cell phone.
<pleia2> I know we're joking, but on the serious side insulting the industry leader that everyone has been using "fine" for years will only make us look like zealots :)
<seidos> i thought people liked zealots...
<seidos> i suppose zealotry without mudslinging
<pleia2> I prefer to frame the linux discussion away from comparing to others, discuss useful, free (good for our struggling school system!)
<jledbetter> I agreed with pleia2 but I still chuckled.
<MarkDude> Did you hear about the Buddhist that walked up to a hotdog vendor and asked him to; *make him One with Everything* ?
 * MarkDude 's Mom used Linux
<MarkDude> Just like his Grandma does
<seidos> yeah.  did you hear the the hot dog vendor asked "what about your change?" and he responded with "change comes from within"
 * jledbetter uses Linux.
<seidos> used?
<pleia2> Christian loves android, so I'm sure if he can he'll get a word in about it using the linux kernel
<seidos> my mom used linux on her desktop, now she only uses it on her cell phone :|
<MarkDude> My Mom died a few years ago
<DarkwingDuck> ....
<jledbetter> hug
<MarkDude> Its what it is
<jtatum> and then the hot dog vendor asked if he wanted a spoon. but of course there is no spoon.
<seidos> ...may peace be upon her
<MarkDude> jledbetter, hugs back
<pleia2> jtatum: uuugggh
<pleia2> :P
<MarkDude> seidos,  she had a wicked sense of humor
<seidos> the hot dog vendor should just say "there is no spoon"
<MarkDude> No the vendor should just say Mu
<MarkDude> *Mu*
<seidos> my uncle passed in '07.  he was a very energetic dude.  he was the father figure for me growing up.
<pleia2> you guys are too much :)
<seidos> always happy...always positive.
 * seidos uses spirit fingers to bring in the good vibes
<pleia2> my father passed away 6 years ago today :(
 * MarkDude just did a data recovery for my Sister, I have lots more pics of my Mom
 * pleia2 just noticed the date
<seidos> my dad just turned 60...mom will be 61 in january.  clock is ticking...for everyone
<MarkDude> Before my Uncle died, my Mom and him were joking about taking him to a raiders game *after* he died
<pleia2> yeah, my mother turns 60 this month
<MarkDude> Like Weekend at Bernies
<seidos> death doesn't bother me so much...pain and what might come after does.
<pleia2> no wait
<pleia2> she turns 50
<DarkwingDuck> after? there is no after
<pleia2> and she will kill me when she reads the logs :)
<pleia2> (luckily she doesn't)
<MarkDude> Sense of humor is key
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> pleia2, 's mom, the cougar?
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> badgers, we don't need no stinking badgers.
<pleia2> MarkDude: yes, her boyfriend is 34 :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<pleia2> (my ex husband is 35! it was weird!)
<DarkwingDuck> damn
<seidos> erp
 * MarkDude 's  Dad still rocks a Fu Manchu and he is like 60 or sumthin
 * MarkDude feels leery about dating when I am old enough to be their dad
<seidos> what do you guys think of this one, yay or nay "ubuntu for president"
<pleia2> ubuntu wasn't born in the US and isn't old enough
<seidos> it all sounds so *brilliant* in my own head
<MarkDude> *Fear the Penguin*
<MarkDude> pleia2, good points
<seidos> the penguin fears batman
<jtatum> wow. this sounds like must see tv
<seidos> if Bill Gates dons a cowl we may be in trouble.
<akk> "ubuntu for president" doesn't make much sense to me
<seidos> it just sounds like the ravings a fanatic, doesn't it?
<seidos> maybe that's the point though.  i'm actually trying to think of one liners that i'm actually a fan of.
<seidos> or sound bites, rather.
<seidos> i see it all as marketing games.
<seidos> ah ha!  i think i have one.  "i like my technology like i like my people, open and honest."
<MarkDude> that is a good quote seidos
<seidos> i can think of a counter MarkDude :(
<pleia2> seidos: oh hey, you coming out to the SF ubuntu hour tomorrow night?
<seidos> "open" may sound "insecure" to some people T_T
<MarkDude> seidos, ok transparent
 * MarkDude is talking at Penlug about F14
<pleia2> I thought larry was
<MarkDude> Those people are hella professional
<MarkDude> pleia2, well it appears they got an upgrade :D
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude kids
<MarkDude> He has to work
<pleia2> oh no, I like larry more than you
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> <3
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> I've only been to penlug once, I have to rent a zipcar to get there
<pleia2> (the one time I went was when I met up with a fellow linuxchix member who was heading down)
<MarkDude> I have been twice
<pleia2> akk was doing a presentation, that was when I met her too :)
<MarkDude> grantbow, was asked to answer a few questions - even tho he was just an audience member- he is that badass
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Hmm, I need to practice a bit
<seidos> oh man, i just tried to do the one liner to my dad, and i blanked.
<seidos> i'm going to have chant it or something
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> nothing like telling a joke like a 5 year old :) the ol' wait,wait  I forgot this part
<seidos> i managed to get it out after like 5 seconds
<seidos> it's the fear of failure, it actually causes failure or something :o
<MarkDude> Dont do self creating realities
 * MarkDude tries to ignore those
<MarkDude> Not chanting it tho, as much as practicing it with a rhythm, you'll be able to deliver the lie just fine
<seidos> it is not a lie!
<seidos> great, now i am speaking to your unconscious
<MarkDude> um line
<MarkDude> line
<MarkDude> or the cake
<MarkDude> You should be able to deliver the cake
<pleia2> cake++
<MarkDude> pleia2, did you see that cake we had at saxbys?
<MarkDude> Not a ckewreck
<MarkDude> or cakewreck
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> I hate it when I miss cake :(
 * MarkDude wants to do some orange colored cupcakes for the next Ubuntu release
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/files/2010/11/100_0354.jpg
<pleia2> I've never made ubuntu cookies, I don't know why, I used to love to make christmas sugar cookies
<pleia2> oh that's lovely!!
<MarkDude> The people at Safeway were smart they ignored me when I said make it all blue
<pleia2> strawberries :)
<MarkDude> Chris was laughing as I described it
<MarkDude> i had 2 people on the phone asking them questions
<pleia2> I can see that
<MarkDude> It was far more complicated then I imagined
<pleia2> "I want a giant blue F"
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> And all I had was the tattoos
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> so one of the bakers still had it on when we picked up the cake
<MarkDude> Customer wants large F and strawberries
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> What about cupcakes with whales?
<MarkDude> Or orange frosting, and jono heads in the center :D
<pleia2> I think that's your department
<MarkDude> I just dont know how to do a whale- without doing a *whale tail*
<MarkDude> So orange frosting- made with real oranges, and white ubuntu frosting logo sounds most common sensical
<pleia2> now I really want to make ubuntu frosted sugar cookies, maybe I'll get my act together to get it done for the partimus fundraiser next week
<MarkDude> That would be awesome
<MarkDude> Did you see Christians invite to that TV thing next week?
<pleia2> yeah, I spoke to Christian about it a few days ago and then nudged him to post to the -us-ca list today
<MarkDude> Well I can do that if no one else will
<MarkDude> Should I wear the suit?
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> Maybe ... not this time. :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I don't think they'd let you in :)
<pleia2> I just learned that there is putty for linux
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: you around?
<DarkwingDuck> Licencing question :D
<DarkwingDuck> or, however it's spelled
 * DarkwingDuck notes to istall a spell check in irssi
<pleia2> you need it
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> install BAH
<DarkwingDuck> If someone has a prodect that is ASL or GPL and they change it when they push the software the source needs to be released along with it correct?
<DarkwingDuck> that was ASL.GPL
<akk> You can change the license for future versions if you're the copyright owner, but existing code that's already out there under an open license doesn't stop being open.
<akk> (unless you're rich and have more lawyers than the other side, in which case, whatever you say, goes)
<seidos> wouldn't you also need a judge in your pocket too?
<DarkwingDuck> So, if I have something that is GPL/ASL and I modify it I can change the copyright
<akk> If all the code is yours, yes.
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* Or, changes to the code
<akk> You can't take someone else's GPL code and relicense it.
<akk> Even if you modify parts of it.
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<seidos> does that mean if google's modified apache gets leaked, that it's free and open?
<pleia2> this is why copyright ownership is such a major issue
<akk> seidos: I believe so, if it's "published".
<pleia2> seidos: no, "leaked" is not the same thing as "shipped"
<pleia2> or whatever the specific term is
<DarkwingDuck> So, modifying ASL/GPL is still 100% ASL/GPL
<akk> I think "publication" is what matters for copyright, but it's not entirely clear what that means.
<seidos> "published" isn't the same as "shipped" either
<seidos> posted to wikileaks!  \o/
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<MarkDude> Hey there terror that flaps in the night- what ya got?
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, your video has more than 200 views on the Youtube channel
<MarkDude> I finally found the backup of my slides btw
<MarkDude> So I have UW in my channels for chat, I just noticed it is not going here anymore :(
<MarkDude> Apparently it hooks me up with #ub tho
<MarkDude> It is ignoring the last few channels I have in my network list for freenode
<MarkDude> Good morning Cali
<pleia2> morning
<jtatum> hi
<jamal> morning :)
 * MarkDude has decided to take a page from jtatum 's book - and have his slides ready and posted before the talk
<MarkDude> Of course, there are too many pics of Penguins
<jamal> MarkDude: Where are you doing a talk?
<MarkDude> penlug
<MarkDude> Larry had to work, so I am filling in
 * MarkDude is stoked, this will be the 1st talk I am able to offer GidgetKitchen's FOSS computer lab for any local events
<MarkDude> If anyone has a local FOSS event let me know if you would like some laptops brought, for people to check emails, or maybe just to try Linux
<MarkDude> It can be done with or *without* the Penguin suit
<jtatum> that's exciting MarkDude :)
<MarkDude> Well it is 3 pretty fast computers, way more if P3 would be ok
<MarkDude> It is modeled after how FreeGeek does theirs
<MarkDude> It is really nice to have momentum again, I felt like I was really spinning my wheels last year
<seidos> 9.99e30102
<seidos> to 1
<seidos> those are some crazy odds
<MarkDude> seidos, is *e* a number or numeral?
<pleia2> exponent
<MarkDude> shh pleia2 I was hoping to hear more form seidos on what the odds were in relation to, sounds like some C3PO stuff
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> C3PO says 4370 to 1 i think...
<seidos> well, it's definitely under 5000 to 1
<MarkDude> Ok, odds of what tho?
<MarkDude> http://www.slideshare.net/markterranova/whats-new-in-f14
<MarkDude> Too many pics of penguins?
<akk> That last one really doesn't look like a penguin unless you know what it is -- looks more like just another silly mark picture.
<MarkDude> akk, good point.
<MarkDude> Luckily I have roughly 1 million other penguin pics :)
<jledbetter> That is definitely penguinified!
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> akk is correct, I will use a better pic at the end
<jledbetter> MarkDude, Did you love penguins before you loved Linux or was it the other way around?
 * MarkDude was always amused about penguins, ever since childhood
<MarkDude> Linux is to blame for my fascination tho
<MarkDude> lets just say I would not be running around with a penguin suit if I did not relate to my field of endeavor
<pleia2> I just love animals
<pleia2> (so I use ubuntu!)
<MarkDude> Speaking of animals,  Jono has a live Ustream happening now; http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio
<MarkDude> lol
<jledbetter> Neat
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-09
<seidos> hey all, any ideas on where to look to find foods that grow in san francisco's climate?  i did a google search, and haven't found anything that resembles a list
<jtatum> anything mold based
<jtatum> moss
<jtatum> insects
<akk> heh
<akk> seidos: There's a gardening book by Sunset that lists climate zones and plants that grow in each one -- big book, overkill, but if you want long lists of plants that'll do it.
<akk> seidos: Or get the Chronicle and read its weekly (or is it more often than that? I only see Sunday's) garden section.
<seidos> ah, thanks for humoring me.  i shouldn't fill the channel with my off-topic jibberish
<pleia2> hahaha mold based
<pleia2> it's not that bad!
<pleia2> (but I'm from the northeast, san francisco for all it's fog is still the *least* soggy place I've ever lived)
<akk> Really, seidos, I think you should just plant a bunch of stuff and see what grows. Books and lists won't necessarily correspond to your actual garden anyway.
<akk> Go to local nurseries, buy whatever they're selling that looks like fun, some of it will grow, some won't, varies from year to year anyway.
<seidos> there's a local garden here, i'll see what they grow.  i don't want to reinvent the wheel
<seidos> i think it's called argonne or something
<seidos> i was going to go to a local nursery, but i wont some seeds on iheartubuntu's site >_<
<seidos> *won
<seidos> which is strange, because i never win anything
<akk> Having some free seeds doesn't prevent you from going to nurseries and seeing what they're selling.
<seidos> i kind of would feel like mooching if i went to the store without an intent to buy :/
<pleia2> ok, heading down to the SF Ubuntu Hour :)
<pleia2> woo, we got to meet seidos :)
<jdeslip> A fun time!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<crashsystems> who is going to be at tomorrow's san jose meeting?
<nUboon2Age> crashsystems: me for sure. :-)
<nUboon2Age> tonight: The Ubuntu Hour in San Jose:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/585/detail/ , outofjungle, mcgrof_, seidos, jledbetter, jtatum, jiboumans, jamalta, crashsystems1, aaditya, akk
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited
<nUboon2Ageou> seidos: i regret i couldn't make it to pleia2's Ubuntu Hour/Debian Dinner thingy -- too exhausted from my moving.  But are you able to make it down to San Jose (possibly via Caltrain) to The Ubuntu Hour: San Jose tonight?
<seidos> nUboon2Ageou, i can try :)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: its walking distance (a bit of a hike but very doable) from Caltrain
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i'd probably advise walking up Santa Clara st (since its better lit) to 3rd, then going south on 3rd
<nUboon2Age> seidos: sorry, i should have said "walking up San Carlos st."
<seidos> nUboon2Age, i looked on google maps, they say it's a 2 hour 18 minute trip O_o
<nUboon2Age> nein, mein freund. seidos.  can you give me a link to that?
<seidos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541493/
<seidos> nUboon2Age, ^
<seidos> maybe i shouldn't care, but i'd like the event to be longer than the bus/train ride if possible :/
<nUboon2Age> i messed that up again, i was right the first time.  W Santa Clara st.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: it looks like the issue is where you're situated in SF.  Far from Caltrain. But that could be overcomeable potentially.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, i have no idea.  i've just been using google maps to get around so far.
<seidos> haven't had any problems yet, actually.  do you know the san francisco area nUboon2Age?
<nUboon2Age> once on Caltrain its about 1 hour ride, then the walk over from the San Jose train station
<seidos> hmmm, canonical is hiring a "support technical analyst" in montreal
<seidos> ah, so getting to caltrain takes an hour
<nUboon2Age> an interesting/odd location
<seidos> i don't mind taking a 2 hour ride for a day thing or something
<seidos> it's the only place i have.
<seidos> the only other option is to sleep in my car
<seidos> but if i was doing that, i'm not sure i would be living in the city
<seidos> well, "have" is a pretty strong word
<seidos> i don't know, have you ever taken a 2 hour ride to an ubuntu hour, nUboon2Age ?
<nUboon2Age> no, i meant Montreal is an interesting/odd location for Canonical to put a "support tecnical analyst"
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yes i have
<nUboon2Age> seidos: in order for me to get to the east bay it takes that long by public transit.
<seidos> O_o.  what do you do that whole time?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, what's at the east bay?
<nUboon2Age> so when i went to rockridge jam, Solano Stroll, or just to meet w/ markdude
<crashsystems1> Hello world
<nUboon2Age> i listen to podcasts and read mostly seidos
<nUboon2Age> crashsystems1: howdy
 * crashsystems1 needs coffee
<seidos> nUboon2Age, those events are usually more than an hour, aren't they?
 * seidos needs food
 * seidos needs to pay his taxes
<seidos> ^_^
 * crashsystems1 also needs a breakfast burrito
<nUboon2Age> tonight: The Ubuntu Hour in San Jose:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/585/detail/ , seidos, crashsystems1, aaditya, Yasumoto
<crashsystems1> I'll be there
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yes, and if you made it down we'd make sure to spend some time w/ you.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, i'll try.  i have a meeting at 2pm.  i don't know, maybe i can bring a friend.
<nUboon2Age> officially one hour, but last time in SJ some of us actually went probably till 11.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: ^^
<seidos> i would do it if it was earlier.  i don't really like getting to bed at 1am.
<seidos> in fact, i've been going to sleep at 9 or 10pm lately O_o
<seidos> or, if you don't mind me crashing on your couch, or sleeping on the floor, nUboon2Age.  but i don't have my sleeping bag with me :|
<nUboon2Age> (seidos_ and i chatted and determined that next week's The Ubuntu Hour- mountain View will probably work better for him)
<nUboon2Age> tonight: The Ubuntu Hour in San Jose:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/585/detail/ , outofjungle, mcgrof_, seidos, jledbetter, jtatum, jiboumans, jamalta, crashsystems1, aaditya, akk
<jledbetter> Heh
<pleia2> I also dent/tweeted about it on the cali account about a half hour ago
<akk> I can't make it, but I should be able to make MV next week.
<nUboon2Age> like you'll be commuting today jledbetter?  better climb on that plane quick like. :-)
<jledbetter> Indeed.
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: yeah!
<akk> b
<pleia2> unfortunately I can't make it down to mt view next week, in spite of years past (december being quiet while people prepare for holidays) I've found my schedule next week to be completely full
<nUboon2Age> akk: i'll look forward to seeing y'all next week
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: hope to see you next month, sorry i didn't make it last night.  i was too exhausted from moving.  next month probably.
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I understand, you missed out though - 9 people at this one, biggest one for SF :)
<akk> btw, nUboon2Age, the email announcement says "Thursday: December 19" for MV -- I assume you mean the 16th?
<seidos> "scott james remnant: events are like signals" is in my feed reader a dozen times or so O_o.  not sure why that's happening.
<yantrashilpi> seidos: I checked the guy's blog site... it's the same there as well. Looks like his posting mechanism screwed up or he/she was just impatiently whacking enter about 7 times.
<seidos> yantrashilpi, ahhh
<nUboon2Age> akk: thanks for the heads up on the incorrect date.  i'll have to fix it later.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: sjr is sending you signals. :-)
<akk> nUboon2Age: Not critical this week, but next week you'll want to be sure the date is right.
<nUboon2Age> yantrashilpi: can you make it tonight?
<nUboon2Age> akk: yup
<yantrashilpi> would love to but don't think I can.
<yantrashilpi> I have an office thing to finish up
<yantrashilpi> It'll be too late before I make it out there.
<nUboon2Age> akk: the problem in order to create an event announcement there are numerous separate web and e-mail locations that need to be updated every time. :-/  its quite a chore.  it'd be cool to create an extension of gwibber that'd update them all.
<yantrashilpi> I'll have to miss it again :(
<akk> It sure would be nice to have an integrated system of announcing events.
<nUboon2Age> yantrashilpi: we'll likely be there for a while.  how late is late for you?  also how about next week?
<yantrashilpi> I think next week looks much better
<akk> Then maybe we could also not have to get 11 copies of every announcement, too (like the TV thing or the latest LUG meeting).
<yantrashilpi> I think around 7:30-8
<yantrashilpi> so will check with y'all on chat around that time
<yantrashilpi> nUboon2Age: I got quadruple booked today eevning.
<yantrashilpi> why doe sthat happen? there is nothing for about 4 days and suddenly 4 events on 1
<seidos> "nothing gets done without the last minute"
<outofjungle> nUboon2Age: I cannot make it today. I have a schedule conflict :(
<Telendrith> Any here use xchat?
<yantrashilpi> Telendrith: I used to use xchat until the trial expired on the windows machine :)
<MarkDude> Anyone able to make it to  a TV show next Monday in SF for a show that shows Linux in schools? >>> http://zareason.posterous.com/35683059
<MarkDude> akk can you make it to this next monday? http://zareason.posterous.com/35683059
<akk> No, sorry
<MarkDude> np. Worth a shot
<MarkDude> :)
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: should i reserve the board room at pizza my heart for after the hour? :)
<yantrashilpi> does anybody know if chrome is default in 11.04?
<pleia2> no, chrome is not in the repos, and chromium is still in universe
<pleia2> I know there was talk of making chromium default in some of the derivatives but I don't think that every happened either
<pleia2> s/every/ever
<yantrashilpi> ahh ok
<yantrashilpi> hopefully the FF guys will get their act together and release 4.0 before 11.04. It really does kickass on maverick right now.
<pleia2> that would be nice :)
<dragon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm-Vnx58UYo
<MarkDude> http://thrillpeddlers.com/pearls-over-shanghai/
<MarkDude> So a friend is having a Bday party and invited a few of us to go to this^^^^
<MarkDude> Is it just me or is gender-bending *code* for drag queens? and kings?
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: yeah that's a nice idea.
<akk> I think gender-bending is broader than just that.
<nUboon2Age> androgyny/gender bending is much broader than simply drag queens/kings MarkDude
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, I get that.
 * MarkDude just missed it in context  with the cockettes
 * MarkDude has a few friends that are *non- identified* Im not talking lifestyle here
<MarkDude> Just in context of what I'll see when I go.
 * MarkDude is not really into theater, but it looks like it may be intersting. 
 * MarkDude is just hoping it is more than dudes that look like Flo from the insurance commercials :)
<MarkDude> Um, seems like this would a perfect question to ask in offtopic- sorry if I offended anyone
 * MarkDude was just hoping someone had seen the show- I could care less how weird it is- just that it is intersting
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: there's a guy on the radio (that i think at some point we should approach to do an Ubuntu demo) who's an authority on "All Things Gay" and that whole sector.  His name is Karel and in the Bay Area you can hear him from 3-6pm on Green 960.  Very interesting fellow.
<MarkDude> Dude Karel rocks!
<MarkDude> Hes hella funny
<nUboon2Age> i really enjoy much (not quite all but much) of what Karel has to say MarkDude
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: booked in my name @ 8pm
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, me too.
<nUboon2Age> okay i'm going to take off now (to eventually end up down at Phillz).  this machine will be left on, but i won't be here to see it (except by checking the log).
<MarkDude> later
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: yeah his PoV is very close to the Green Party (and very much in contrast with most of the Dems)
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: luego amigo
<nUboon2Age> tonight: The Ubuntu Hour in San Jose:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/585/detail/ , outofjungle, mcgrof_, seidos, jledbetter, jtatum, jiboumans, jamalta, crashsystems1, aaditya, akk, dragon, Telendrith
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-10
<dragon> Who's grabbing a bite before or at the Ubuntu Hour tonight?
<jtatum> dragon: i reserved the board room at pizza my heart for after the hour if you can wait ;)
<dragon> jtatum: sounds good. 8pm-9pm?
<jtatum> i did 8-10 for good measure :)
<jtatum> i like that room. comfy seats and lots of power
<dragon> alright, I'm in.
<jtatum> argh. trying to stop using emoticons for the rest of the year and failing miserably.
<dragon> you did it right though?
<akk> It's a tough habit to break.
<jtatum> yes, dragon, it's done
<jtatum> indeed akk. but also it's obvious that my emoticon usage was out of control.
<dragon> jtatum: I was referring to the smiley. I mean :) looked fine to me in that context.
<akk> I use them a lot more than I ought to, and have been trying to cut down.
 * pleia2 has out of control emoticon usage
<jtatum> dragon: even if it's appropriate for the context and situation, i'm just trying to flat out stop.
<pleia2> but I don't mind :)
<dragon> jtatum: fair enough ;)
<akk> Is this like blowing cigarette smoke at someone who's trying to quit, you two?
 * akk struggles and manages not to tack a smiley on the end of that
<pleia2> hehe
<dragon> Except smileys don't cause cancer, or do they?
<pleia2> I try very hard to keep them out of written word outside of chat (blogs, emails) but even that is hard these days
<yantrashilpi> akk: put on yer :) and do a happy dance
<yantrashilpi> addictions are good sometimes.
<jtatum> hehe
<jamalta> sounds fun, sorry i can't make it again
<jamalta> work has been crazy this week, so i can't get out with enough time to get all the way down there
<jtatum> bummer jamalta
<jamalta> jtatum: i know :(
<jamalta> telepathy and i want to get around to meeting up with you already
<pleia2> we just assume you moved back to florida and aren't willing to tell us
<jamalta> pleia2: not true :(
<jamalta> i'm around
<pleia2> suuuure :)
<jamalta> sort of. :\
<jamalta> i'm sure the FL team would be happy if i moved back, haha.
<jamalta> you guys have been stealing their members lately :P
<pleia2> california does that
<jamalta> how many of us have moved out here this year.. 3 i think?
<jamalta> yeah, :P
 * MarkDude just got off the phone with Norm aaditya - that show will be real interesting
<MarkDude> He told me that after he laughed for about a minute or so.
<MarkDude> I will share a link with pictures he took of the cast
<MarkDude> in OT
<dragon> MarkDude: the TV show?
<MarkDude> No the theater that Suzanne invited us to
<dragon> oh that, alright. So far I'm definitely coming.
<MarkDude> Me too , I think we might need eye-bleach tho.
<dragon> lol. btw I totally forgot to ask norm for the pics from the party we had at Saxbys.
<MarkDude> Up until today I had never seen any of ufonorms pics
<dragon> and I accidentally checked his flickr profile to see if he uploaded them there. >.<
<MarkDude> Thumbnails were enough
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> His pg and r rated pics go up on GK
<MarkDude> he has 2 gears apparently
<MarkDude> X and helping gk
<dragon> Having two separate flickr accounts for those would be a great idea.
<MarkDude> He is pretty famous, every time I go out with him, people recognize him.
<MarkDude> dragon, I went to call you earlier, and your voice sounded weird, until I realized I had called Ashe esh by accident
<MarkDude> *A* names close to each other
<dragon> oh haha. Remember the consecutive A's.
<MarkDude> Well he has consecutive *ee*s
<dragon> at one time my classmates started calling me "double A" for some reason.
<crashsystems1> Did someone say my name?
<dragon> crashsystems1: not me
<dragon> oh wait, I just did.
<crashsystems1> :p
<crashsystems1> On my way to the meet up
<MarkDude> Triple A would work for a nickname for you if you did not already have dragon
<dragon> Ubuntu Hour? See you there!
<dragon> MarkDude: triple/
<dragon> s/\//?/
<MarkDude> standing for *awesome*
<MarkDude> maybe agro?
 * MarkDude would figure it out
<MarkDude> Bethany is happy with the nick Mistress Queenlove :)
<MarkDude> A-hole? Admin? Action?
<MarkDude> :)
<dragon> ಠ_ಠ
<MarkDude> Anti-gravity?
<MarkDude> lol
<crashsystems1> Yay, track blockage!
<MarkDude> audacious? Ananda? Ace?
 * MarkDude can tell people you are really 57 and it stands for *ageless*
 * MarkDude will stop with the A names, now. I think I have the flu/cold now. My appetite is gone :(
<pleia2> oh no
<crashsystems1> I am here
<biosshadow-w_> hellos
<pleia2> hello
<nhaines> Do we know what's going on with the Ubuntu Hour San Diego project?
<nhaines> Are there going to be more in the future or should I return the CDs to the LoCo?
<pleia2> the last one was on the 20th, based on discussions it looks like they'll be planning more
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks.  I'll keep an eye out then.
<biosshadow-w> there we go
<biosshadow-w> sorry folks
<nuboon2age__> We're here at the after party for The Ubuntu Hour: San Jose.  had a nice little turn out of 8 people and we got to pitch Ubuntu to the manager of Philz(!)
<akk> yay
<nuboon2age__> we'll be taking off in a few minutes.
<nuboon2age__> crashsystems made it and his friend bioshadow
<nuboon2age__> aaditya, byron, jtatum, scott, moi, crashsystems and bioshadow, and the manager of Philz, Valdimar
<nUboon2Age> jtatum & jledbetter, The Lindependence/Ubuntu Hour: Santa Cruz rev 0.1.will be 12/29/2010.
<nUboon2Age> Details and RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/574/detail/
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: ^^^
<nUboon2Age> I'm not sure if they'll RSVP, but lcafiero and quaid will be there.
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Thank you! I think we're going to it already. I have some fam there.
<nUboon2Age> sweet! jledbetter
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i see now you two are already rsvp'd, but jtatum was asking about the date last night.
<jledbetter> Okie
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<yantrashilpi> hey y'all, how was the ubuntu hour last night?
<nUboon2Age> yantrashilpi, i thought it was pretty good.  8 people and got to 'sell' Ubuntu to the manager of Phillz(!).
<pleia2> cool :)
<nUboon2Age> yeah he's an artistic/designer sort and i showed him gimp, inkscape and at least the blurbs off of USC for several CAD packages.  Valdimar is his name. pleia2
<akk> yay
<akk> though I mostly don't hear good things about the state of CAD on linux
<nUboon2Age> i gave him a 10.10 destop and 10.04 server (for a friend of his), (which is what i had on me at the time, although what he really preferred was 10.04 desktop)
<akk> If he's new to linux, why does he have a preference of 10.04 over 10.10?
<nUboon2Age> i told him it is easy to download and burn w/ the instruction at Ubuntu.com though.  I also told him about wubi-install.com
<nUboon2Age> because he wanted the LTS akk
<akk> Ah, doesn't want to upgrade often.
<nUboon2Age> exactly akk
<akk> If he wants to do graphics stuff, though, keeping up with latest versions is helpful -- those apps do improve.
<nUboon2Age> a lot of people don't want to upgrade every 6 mo. from what i've found.
<nUboon2Age> yeah, its a dilemna for sure akk
<akk> I find that being a year back isn't a problem, but by 1.5 years the desktop is getting a bit stale and I'm way behind in features and support.
<nUboon2Age> an LTS, especially Lucid won't be a problem though imo. akk
<nUboon2Age> its a huge hit!
<akk> I'm talking about LTS. I had several machines on hardy.
<nUboon2Age> yeah Lucid is a different story
<nUboon2Age> its an enormous hit
<akk> Why? Hardy was quite solid and popular.
<nUboon2Age> yes it was, but Lucid has taken popularity to a whole new level for Ubuntu akk
<nUboon2Age> as a matter of fact
<akk> Lucid is very good now (I'm still using it) but meanwhile, gimp and inkscape and firefox are moving on, and in another 6-12 months people are going to want newer versions.
<nUboon2Age> i was talking to jtatum about creating a project to make sure the most important stuff gets properly backported to Lucid since its so dang popular.
<nUboon2Age> akk: ^
<nhaines> akk: I know they're trying to offer updates to major apps on a more stable, rolling basis.  Maybe this will be availalbe for 10.04 LTS as well when they have everything in place.
<nhaines> akk: because otherwise I quite agree with you.  :)
<akk> That would be very nice, and would have made hardy usable for a lot longer.
<nUboon2Age> yes, even now i'd like to be able to use Hardy since it works better on certain hardware.
<akk> For gimp, the limiting factor that always makes it hard to upgrade is gtk libraries. Not sure if that's true of inkscape and firefox too.
<akk> A lot of kde apps do that too, depend on cutting edge features from library versions that the ubuntu LTS doesn't have.
<akk> If there were backports of the latest gtk and qt libs that would be fantastic.
<nhaines> That tends to break other stuff, too, unfortunately.  :(
<akk> They'd have to coexist side by side, certainly, and not be the default.
<akk> Ubuntu already does that for lots of libraries and packages, even by default without backports.
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: here's that Wubi bug i was telling you about at The Ubuntu Hour: SJ last night:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: if you would mark on the bug that it affects you too (even if its actually a friend) it helps to give focus to the bug.
<akk> Does marking "affects me too" automatically cc you? I've always wondered that (always add myself to the cc manually since I'm not sure).
<jdeslip> akk: I think it does
<nUboon2Age> i'm not sure if it subscribes you automatically or not akk, but that seems like it would be simple to check and see if your name pops up on the subscriber list after marking it.  i don't think it does.
<akk> It doesn't pop up on the visible subscriber list, no.
<nUboon2Age> akk: then i don't think it does
<nUboon2Age> i think the subscriber list is accurate akk
<nUboon2Age> akk: yeah i just tried it too and no dice.  i think you have to manually subscribe.
<akk> Bummer ... okay, will keep doing that.
<nUboon2Age> yeah, imo to really stand up and say you're concerned about a bug you have to mark yourself affected, subscribe and add a comment. :-/ akk
<nUboon2Age> and even when it has a long list of affected by and subscribers, most of the time the bug will just sit there indefinitely. akk :-/  imo we'd do well to figure out how to martial our devs to take care of bugs better than we do.
<jtatum> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/BestPractices: "Don't report 'me too' on someone else's defect report."
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: thats an empty page.   well i totally 100% disagree with that statement anyway.  there'd be no point in having an 'affected by' button then. .  although you do need to have firsthand experience with it and hopefully can  reproduce it.
<jtatum> affected by button doesn't spam everyone with "me too" :) we're talking about two different things
<pleia2> the colon is not part of the URL
<pleia2> but jtatum and the fected by and subscribers, most of the time the bug will just sit there indefinitely. akk :-/  imo we'd do well to figure out how to martial our devs to take care of bugs better than we do.
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> but jtatum and the BestPractices documenation is correct "me too" notes just bug people
<pleia2> if you have additional useful info to add about the bug to help them find a fix it's good though :)
<nUboon2Age> well if you mean literally don't post a comment that says "me too", yeah of course i agree
<nUboon2Age> but if you are sure you have the same bug and have additional info, then by all means post a comment.
<pleia2> your comment sounded like your process is alawy "affect button, subscribe, add comment", I'd argue that you only add a comment when you actually have something useful to add
<pleia2> always
<nUboon2Age> yeah i meant what you said pleia2
<nUboon2Age> usually i have something useful to add though. :-D  pleia2
<nUboon2Age> from working in QA for many years.
<jtatum> i mention this, nUboon2Age, because posting "me too" comments is a very common problem. it's why the 'affects me too' link was added. if you have to read a few bug reports that are flooded with '+1', 'me too', 'i agree', it gets old.
<jtatum> also as a user, when i subscribe it's because i want to know when progress is being made, not when someone else has the issue
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: okay so i think we've established we agree
<jtatum> cool
<nUboon2Age> imo you rock jtatum
<nUboon2Age> probably jledbetter would agree that jtatum rocks. :-D
<jtatum> hehe, thanks
<pleia2> we all agree
<nUboon2Age> group hug
<pleia2> :)
<akk> :)
<akk> BTW, is it annoying to post "Still happens on $ubuntu_version" comments?
<akk> Assuming of course that you don't add "You suck, I can't believe this bug has sat for TWO YEARS NOW, fix it or I'll switch to Windows!!!"
<akk> I ran across a bug last night that was last commented on in 9.something, wondered if it was worth commenting that it still happens in lucid.
<nUboon2Age> akk: imo reporting that it is still happening on later versions is vital info.
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Yes
<nUboon2Age> jtatum:  do you have any opinion on where/when you'd like us to have The Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto on Dec 30th?  jledbetter
<jledbetter> Someplace *awesome*
<nUboon2Age> :-)
<jledbetter> Has to be a coffee shop type place right?
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, http://www.philzcoffee.com/  ?
<pleia2> only in the sense that it's good if you can have casual discussions with random people
<nUboon2Age> jledbetter: doesn't absolutely have to be a coffee place, but that tends to be good
<nUboon2Age> jledbetter: Philz is an idea i hadn't thought of.  there present location's not too conducive for mass transit, but their future location looks like a possibility, though its at University instead of California Ave.  Not a bad idea though.
<jledbetter> Last time I was there, I went someplace near Stanford that was great but don't remember the name. Not sure how it'd be for mass transit since I had a car.
<nUboon2Age> if its somewhere near Stanford its probably fine for mass transit.  so if you might recall some clues that place might work well. jledbetter
<nUboon2Age> was it on El Camino jledbetter?
<jledbetter> Maybe. It was dark and I was wandering. Not Pizza My Heart though. Went there too.
<jledbetter> Might be too close to shopping which might be crowded? I dunno.
<nUboon2Age> El Camino is the main road, which goes roughly north/south
<nUboon2Age> was it near Pizza My Heart jledbetter?
<nUboon2Age> or if you might recall other things that were near it, that could help jledbetter
<jledbetter> It was dark. There was a restaurant. Not near Pizza My Heart. McDonald's? Ok, might have been in Stanford Shopping Center.
<jledbetter> I was staying at SLAC
<jledbetter> Philz might be too small, but they look highly rated for coffee and such.
<nUboon2Age> yeah philz last night was nice.  sometimes a little on the too small side.
<nUboon2Age> the issue with their present location is distance from train and bus
<nUboon2Age> i just called them and they don't have a date yet for their new location opening.  6-9 mo. maybe
<jledbetter> Oh, it was at Philz last night? Well, drat.
<nUboon2Age> no, no drat about it.  they were good. jledbetter
<nUboon2Age> just that the one in PA is on middlefield which is pretty far from Caltrain
<jledbetter> GMTA I guess.
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i sort of stumbled on them via browsing the web.  then i went and checked it out and liked it (though the smalle size is not perfect) jledbetter
<jledbetter> http://www.yelp.com/biz/tootsies-at-the-stanford-barn-palo-alto ?
<jledbetter> Yes, bigger would be better and wi-fi. Tootsie's doesn't have wi-fi.
<jledbetter> And they close too soon. Gracious. I should read more carefully.
<nUboon2Age> they don't have wifi?  i was just trying to find that out.  where'd you see that? jledbetter
<jledbetter> Wi-Fi:
<jledbetter>     No on their yelp page. Might be out dated though. But they close at 5.
<nUboon2Age> oh, i see only open till 5. darn
<jledbetter> That looks like a great place though. Might have to check it out earlier.
<nUboon2Age> so i take it that was the place you'd been to jledbetter?
<nUboon2Age> or i guess not from your last post
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-11
<seidos> a friend just told me about these guys, for those of you in the Berkeley area:  http://freeaiki.com/  i'm hoping to try and go, perhaps next week.
<seidos> oh, i should've probably mentioned it's free aikido ^_^
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-12
<MarkDude> This is sort of thing may change my opinion on the whole wikileaks thing >> http://www.ding.net/wikileaks/234867.txt
<crashsystems1> Nice try
<MarkDude> crashsystems, +1
<MarkDude> Share it with your friends, o anyone you know that has avoided being rickrolled
<crashsystems1> I think the entire internet has fallen for that one
<MarkDude> Has anyone planning on going to CLSwest NOT signed up yet?
<MarkDude> NIxiePixel is helping host the Dinner at the Bohemian Loft; once she sends out details- the last 30 of the FREE tickets will be gone
<MarkDude> http://clswest2011.eventbrite.com/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-05
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes
 * philipballew cant wait
<eps> go pee now -- we have a very full agenda ;-)
 * philipballew laughs :)
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<jtatum> o/
<pleia2> we don't actually have anything on the agenda :)
<philipballew> \0/
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11December04
<pleia2> so we can just do announcements and whatever other misc stuff people have
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california has some upcoming events
<pleia2> philipballew: how are things with the san diego ubuntu hour?
<philipballew> Not great actually
<pleia2> ok, will the planned one for tuesday be happening?
<philipballew> I have not herd anything from dave, so i will assume no
<pleia2> alright, can you follow up with him and get it removed from loco.ubuntu.com asap?
<philipballew> I am not sure what he;s up to. I can see whats up with it. but i dont know whats going on with the thing
<philipballew> I can remove it probably
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<jtatum> easy enough to re-add if needed
 * pleia2 nods
 * philipballew looks into how to remove
<pleia2> so the next two events are San Francisco and Mt View Ubuntu Hours, on the 14th and 15th respectively
<pleia2> I can't go to the one on the 15th because I'll be speaking to a linux class at ITT Tech again that night :)
<jtatum> you will be missed of course :)
<pleia2> I'll miss you guys too! I assume jledbetter will be there?
<jtatum> i don't think we'll be able to make the 14th. jledbetter is still getting settled in.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> welcome to california jledbetter!
<jtatum> she says hello and thank you :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> nhaines still has the call for Ubucon speakers open, if you want to speak get your submissions to him by the 12th, details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-October/001849.html
<pleia2> this is the Friday of SCaLE, on January 20th
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know how I would submit a patch to Ubuntu for sponsorship?
<pleia2> and speaking of SCaLE, we have a discount registration code: UBUCO
<pleia2> and our wiki is coming together here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> bkerensa: not sure what you mean by that
<pleia2> anyone else have anything they want to talk about?
<eps> pleia2: Is that a percent-off?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have a package that I converted to multiarch and I want to have it sponsored
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> oh my bad
<pleia2> eps: 50%, but if you volunteer at the Ubuntu California booth we get a few free passes, so you'll want to sign up as a volunteer for that
<pleia2> once we have our booth pack we'll be able to get our volunteers sorted
<eps> I want to see what's happening with airfares. Right now I'm seeing ~$169 RT SFO-LAX. That's too high.
<pleia2> anything else? upcoming events? ideas? thoughts? :)
<eps> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights still under consideration?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> iheartubuntu is the lead on that and I understand he's been quite busy lately
<eps> I wasn't terribly enthusiastic ... until I saw this: http://www.lamebook.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/you2.jpg
<pleia2> lol
<akk> heh
<pleia2> ok, I think that's a wrap
<pleia2> thanks everyone, get your Ubucon submissions to nhaines by the 12th!
<jtatum> thanks pleia2
<philipballew> eps, sf to la can be done in 6 hours if you need to drive
<eps> That's OK. Really.
 * philipballew is to used to driving to let it matter anymore
<akk> We've always driven it, because who'd want to be in LA without a car?
<eps> Me!
<nhaines> akk: it's not very pedestrian friendly.  :)
<akk> I guess if you're only hanging around LAX and never going anywhere else, it might be okay.
<eps> I have a TAP card and I know how to use it. :-)
<eps> As far as I'm concerned, the only reason to drive is you get to stop at the In-N-Out Burger in Kettleman City.
 * akk checks google for public transit from burbank to LAX -- ouch, 2.5-3 hours involving 4 different bus routes
<akk> Really not a transit-friendly city (not that the bay area is either).
<eps> LA has rail that actually works. Also Commuter Express buses if you're there at the right time. And don't forget the Flyaway buses.
<akk> I'd love to be able to take transit to SCALE from Burbank (where my mom lives), so we don't have to do the 1.5-hour drive.
<akk> But 3 hours and 4 buses each way really isn't feasible.
<akk> I guess the trains are good if you happen to be going only along one of their routes.
<jbermudes> Don't forget that LA Union Station has a direct express bus to LAX which is faster than light rail from downtown to LAX
<jbermudes> actually you could probably get a shuttle from Bob Hope to LAX
<akk> Looks like google transit doesn't know about those options.
<jbermudes> if you can get a ride to Van Nuys then you can take just one shuttle directly to LAX http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=4697
<jbermudes> that would probably be the cheapest and most direct unless you find a shuttle service at Bob Hope Airport
<akk> Interesting. Any idea what it costs? They don't seem to have price info anywhere (just price to park there, which is reasonable, $4).
<jbermudes> akk: $7 one way
<akk> Good deal (compared with parking at the site). I might just see if Mom would be interested in that.
<akk> Assuming of course they'll drop off at the hotel, but hopefully they would.
<akk> though maybe not pick up there
<eps> All the area hotels have free shuttles to the airport
<jbermudes> right. so you'd take a shuttle to LAX, and then from there take a free shuttle to the hotel
<eps> There's probably a whole generation of kids who don't understand why that's so amusing.
<philipballew> akk jbermudes I rode the lax bus from union station last year and it was perfectly acceptable
<jbermudes> philipballew: me too
 * philipballew has so much in common with jbermudes 
<jbermudes> public transit buddies!
<BotenAnna> so I'm trying to write some automation scripts and would love a way to automatically fill out interactive prompts. this has to exist, i'm sure it's something simple, but idk what!
<BotenAnna> hmm. expect, maybe?
<nhaines> Redirect a file to stdin.
<BotenAnna> that's the other thing I was wondering
<BotenAnna> like answers.txt > ./questions.shell ?
<akk> It depends on the program -- some have prompts that are hard to automate, some are easy.
<akk> There's no way you can run these programs in a mode where they don't ask questions? That's more reliable.
<BotenAnna> they're simple installation scripts that ask you things like "do you want to install this" and you have to hit y and type some settings so it shouldn't be so hard
<BotenAnna> and unfortunately no, but it's the same questions every time
<BotenAnna> *hit y or type some settings
<akk> As long as they don't change the order of questions in the next version -- that's always the danger with automatically answering prompts.
<nhaines> You should modify the source so they use only default settings and smash anything that was there previously without confirmation.
<BotenAnna> yeah but this is a thing for internal use mainly, so we'll know if that happens
<akk> Like you set up your script to answer y, 1, y, y, but in the next version they insert a new 3rd question that's "do you want to delete all previous configuration information?"
<akk> and now you're answering y to that
<jtatum> echo -e y\ny\nsome setting\ny\n | ./install
<nhaines> Yeah, it should cause dataloss by default.  You know you want to.  :)
<nhaines> Then when someone complains you can say "Looks like someone didn't read the script comments!"
<BotenAnna> anna@anna-desktop:~$ echo -e red\nto seek the grail\n50 mph\n | perl promptomatic.pl
<BotenAnna> hi what is your favorite color? what is your quest? what is the air speed velocity of an unladen african swallow? the rednto seek the grailn50 mphn swallow, on an adventure  completed her tasks at anna@anna-desktop:~$
<BotenAnna> not quite what i expected lol
<jtatum> hehe
<jtatum> looks like the echo didn't pick up the -e. bash?
<BotenAnna> yes
<jtatum> try two backslashes
<jtatum> echo -e red\\nblah\\netc\\n | yourprog
<BotenAnna> hmm seemed to work
<BotenAnna> hi what is your favorite color? what is your quest? what is the air speed velocity of an unladen african swallow? the red swallow, on an adventure to seek the grail completed her tasks at 50 mphanna@anna-desktop:~$
<BotenAnna> it smushed it all on one line but the last line is right
<BotenAnna> (last part?)
<nhaines> BotenAnna: now just add in the dataloss and you're all set!
<jtatum> hehehehe
<BotenAnna> on it 8)
<jtatum> qa testers fear no data loss :)
<BotenAnna> i dont often test my code
<BotenAnna> but when i do, i do it in production
<akk> let the users test it for you!
<BotenAnna> stay thirsty my friends
<nhaines> I just picked up World of Goo for my Android phone.  Only $2.99 today.
<pleia2> Ubucon talk proposal submitted \o/
<pleia2> Gareth: I'm assuming since the notification deadline for scale has passed, not hearing anything means a talk wasn't accepted?
 * MarkDude hopes that in NOT the case
<MarkDude> :)
<Gareth> pleia2: we slipped the date a bit :)  I believe notifications are still going out.
<MarkDude> pleia2, I ended up giving out a few of the cds I got from you Lyz
<pleia2> Gareth: ok, will we get an explicit "no"?
<pleia2> MarkDude: yay!
<MarkDude> It was a pretty good success, great weekend - that ended by hearing my Grandpa died at the end of the day
<MarkDude> Now I have to travel to Utah this weekend for a funeral
<Gareth> pleia2: yeah.  we send out an email letting people know either way.  we're also still evaluating some of the submissions to see if they'll work for the friday sessions.
<Gareth> MarkDude: sorry to hear that :(
<MarkDude> Nixie admired your meeting up with me on a corner in SF, it looked like a geek drug deal
<MarkDude> Thx Gareth
 * MarkDude met up with Lyz during flashmob on a corner
<MarkDude> It was amusing
<pleia2> MarkDude: sorry to hear about your grandpa :( *hugs*
<Gareth> swapping Linux cds?  shifty eyes?  scanning around...
<MarkDude> Well - he was in lots of pain
 * pleia2 nods
 * MarkDude had event for another Distro, but still had Ubuntu Swag
<MarkDude> Besides, he was in his 90s- lived a full life,
<MarkDude> and had a gf up til a few years ago
<pleia2> well, that's something :)
<MarkDude> He was at peace about his passing
<MarkDude> Much easier to deal with than my Mom, she died way too young
<pleia2> 7th anniversary of my father's passing is on wednesday, still not an easy day
<MarkDude> Plus being so tired from this weekend made it a bit easier, I just sorta was not surprised. I was planning on making a trip next week to see him a last time
 * pleia2 nods
<MarkDude> Its what it is. Sorta sucks I cant really post anything on FB, since not all relatives know yet
<MarkDude> Ok, enough depressing stuff :) I wasa able to meetup with my step sister - that I had not seen since we were 11
<pleia2> heh, wow
<MarkDude> Was nice to catch up
<MarkDude> A few of the people ended up going for coffee and good Indian food for dinner
<MarkDude> She is 2nd grade teacher, and teaches Palo Alto kids - so she knows a bit about geeks ;)
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I met a cousin of my cousin who is a special ed teacher in oakland recently
<MarkDude> It's neat being able to add members to your family
<cyphase> is there any particular way to see if there's anyone near me besides just asking? maybe a map somewhere
<nhaines> Not really.  We don't track user addresses anywhere, and a lot of users here are anonymous.  And some aren't even from California.
 * nhaines stares at bkerensa.
<nhaines> Hmm, in a couple of months I'll be upgrading this server to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  That's sort of strange to think about.
<greg-g> nhaines: you don't wait for LTS.1 for your servers? You renegade :)
<nhaines> greg-g: This server's just for idling on IRC.  :)
<greg-g> quite the over powered server :)
<nhaines> 1.5GB disk and 64MB RAM?  Nope.  :)
<greg-g> ok, but how many watts?
<greg-g> ;)
<nhaines> Not my problem.  It's a $5-a-month VPS.  ;)
<akk> But ... killing the planet! :)
<nhaines> akk: but in style!  :)
<akk> That counts for something. :)
<greg-g> nhaines: ah, vps, gotcha
<greg-g> nhaines: I thought you had some old beige box in the closet from 1997
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-06
<philipballew_> hey can someone help me compleate this opperation on my system http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728905 the bottom last post.
<philipballew_> Its on an oem installiation and I want to just edit the text files but am stuck on the last step of add/appends vga-758 to the kernel boot line in 10_linux section
<pleia2> SCaLE talk accepted \o/
<akk> yay!
<akk> What's your talk?
<pleia2> "Bringing Linux into Public Schools and Community Centers"
<akk> excellent!
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> greg-g: it's more fun this way.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: congrats!  :D
<philipballew> pleia2, the our can probably just be removed
<philipballew> he has a busy plate as well
<bkerensa> nhaines: Hey hey now... I'm from California.... I just dont happen to live there :P
<bkerensa> I was born in the state Capitol even ;)
<nhaines> bkerensa: details.  ;)
<nhaines> bkerensa: Hehe, just teasing.  I'm glad you're around and also working on your own LoCo too!
<bkerensa> nhaines: :P
<nhaines> Woo, at work early.
<MarkDude> akk,  how do do the shirt that D won?
<MarkDude> Send it to your house- or just mine and meet up
<MarkDude> ?
<akk> He's not being very helpful -- says "at your convenience, whichever way you prefer to deal with it".
<akk> Are they mailing it anyway? If they are, sending it here probably makes the most sense.
<MarkDude> Well, I can order it tonight, and have it sent directly to you
<MarkDude> I need to do a report on the event
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-07
<nhaines> pleia2: Nintendo 3DS system update is live now.  It's really nice!  It even adds the ability to transfer your system from one unit to another (for example if you purchased a pink 3DS!)
<pleia2> ooh
<pleia2> I asked MJ if he wanted a 3DS for his birthday, gently used :)
 * pleia2 would then get a pink one!
<pleia2> alas, he wasn't interested
<nhaines> Aww.  Well, it was worth a try!  :)  In that case, the update lets you take 3D video.
<pleia2> ah, not just 3d pictures?
<nhaines> Right.
<nhaines> Meanwhile, I'm trying to ignore the black Zelda 3DS now!
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<akk> morning, nhaines!
<bkerensa> heh
<nhaines> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> oh just count idlers in here
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> hello everybody!
<MarkDude> Welcome back grantbow
<MarkDude> Did you bring back any monkeys?
<MarkDude> Or at least pics?
<pleia2> monkeys++
<pleia2> but I wanted a zebra
 * philipballew knows a guy who sells Monkeys
<bkerensa> There was a ad for some people trying to giveaway monkeys hear a year ago for free but idk... I have heard some epic bad stories about owning monkeys
<philipballew> they are really wild animals. they could kill you
<akk> You probably need a permit or something, anyway.
<MarkDude> I heard they throw poop also
<MarkDude> Not so fun
<philipballew> sounds smelly
<akk> Anybody know how to "really delete" files from a USB mp3 player in the Lucid Gnome desktop? (I guess that's still nautilus?)
<akk> My mom is selecting everything and hitting delete, but it moves everything to a subdir (where the player still finds them) and the only solution we found was to go in from the cmdline.
<akk> Couldn't find any "empty trash" type option.
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> akk: It is likely putting them in a trash file on the player
<bkerensa> might try deleting them via terminal?
<akk> bkerensa: Yes, that's the subdirectory I mentioned, and I already mentioned she can delete them from the cmdline, But is it possible from the gui?
<bkerensa> uhh yes
<akk> Or should she just ditch the gui altogether, close the window and do everything from the cmdline?
<akk> (she gets the window popping up when she plugs in the player, whether she wants it or not)
<bkerensa> so.... the easy way would be to add a "Delete" to her right click dialog
<bkerensa> instead of the move to trash
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> And she would do that how? By patching nautilus and recompiling it? :)
<bkerensa> akk: http://ubuntuguide.net/add-delete-permanently-into-ubuntu-nautilus-right-click-menu
<bkerensa> Just using gconf-editor
<akk> Wow, users have to use gconf-editor to use an mp3 player, impressive.
<akk> Thanks, I'll help her do that next time I'm there.
<akk> or maybe she'll be willing to try it herself, looks pretty straightforward
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akk: I like bleachbit for deleting stuff
<bkerensa> or shred
<akk> I like rm :)
<MarkDude> Does Gpodder do that?
 * bkerensa wishes he could use his iPhone with any Media Player on Ubuntu
<philipballew> bkerensa, it works in banshee correct?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Not for me
<bkerensa> it doesnt recognize my phone ;)
<philipballew> hum. does dmesg show anything good or does it mount I assume?
<bkerensa> It mounts but it has something to do with the fs
<philipballew> I always have the bleeding edge banshee so I am not sure when default is.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-08
<pleia2> on my way to SVLUG for ROBOTS! :)
<akk> me too!
<pleia2> yay!
<akgraner> you all have the coolest events.../me need to move to CA  :-)
<akgraner> s/need/needs
<MarkDude> akgraner, yes we do :)
<MarkDude> And yes you need to move out here with the family
<akgraner> MarkDude, I don't think the other Graner's would feel the same way :-(  but I can try
<MarkDude> Yes, they would the kids would just start speaking like I do
<MarkDude> Well not Pete maybe, I dont want hom to kick my ass, he is most dangerous man in FOSS
<MarkDude> He might decide to grow similar mustache as me tho, so you best stay away
<akgraner> :-)  too funny!
<broder> bah, apologies for the list-spam, folks. i didn't notice there was a reply-to set
<pleia2> s'ok, allowed me to tell everyone that RSVP is appreciated ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-09
<philipballew_> hey can someone tell me where in my system is the best place to place this script http://akshaydandekar.wordpress.com/2011/06/30/shell-script-to-remove-system-beeps-in-crunchbang-linux/
<broder> philipballew_: you should only have to run it once, not keep it around
<philipballew_> oh, so it doesnt need to be a start up script?
<philipballew_> i see now. i see what to do
<pleia2> Darkwing: saw Scott Olsen last night (didn't meet him, but I ended up at a charity event for him because one of MJ's co-workers bands was playing)
<pleia2> (it was an interesting night)
<pleia2> I joked that LUGOD (lugod.org, davis) was "like 100 miles away" and it turned out to be 74
<pleia2> not much of a joke, turns out!
<pleia2> probably can't make it up since it's so far, but interesting dual stack talk coming up: http://www.lugod.org/meeting/
<akk> It's a long way. Alas, since they have great talks!
<pleia2> yeah, there have been a number I've wanted to go to
<pleia2> actually, it looks like the speaker is from berekely, maybe I can email him and ask if he'll speak at BALUG
<pleia2> berkeley too
<Darkwing> pleia2: cool
<nhaines> haha, hax!
<MarkDude> LUGOD has Bill Kendrick
<MarkDude> Worth a few hundred mile drive, imho
<MarkDude> Tux Paint dude
<akk> I suspect Bill is a big factor in why they have so many good talks.
<Corey> Gareth: Ping.
<MarkDude> yep
<Gareth> Corey: pong
<Gareth> Corey: feel free to shoot me an email...gareth@socallinuxexpo.org
<Gareth> brb
<grantbow> pleia2: thanks for the RT
<bkerensa> nhaines: You about?
<nhaines> bkerensa: yup.
<bkerensa> nhaines: PM?
<nhaines> bkerensa: always open.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-10
<pleia2> grantbow: I shall bart it up this evening!
 * pleia2 checks train schedule
<pleia2> wanted to do berkeleylug this weekend, but work :(
<nhaines> pleia2: just tell them you're working on trying to hear what the berkeleylug speaker is trying to say.
<nhaines> And if they could ease up on the pager it would really help out.
<pleia2> nhaines: hah, unfortunately I have a migration scheduled that I actually have to pay attention to, not just on call
<nhaines> Aww.
<MarkDude> grantbow, are you aware Dave Nielsen has a pic of him and a monkey for his profile pic?
<MarkDude> Setting the bar high, he is.
<pleia2> at dvlug \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: Desert Valley?
<bkerensa> they have a lug?
<akk> Death Valley LUG would be fun!
<akk> (but I think this is Diablo Valley)
<grantbow> it is!
<MarkDude> Yay, Grantlug is back
 * MarkDude is sry he mussed going
<MarkDude> missed
<pleia2> we're still here :)
<grantbow> thanks MarkDude
 * MarkDude 's Dad should be here any minute. He is driving down from PNW
<MarkDude> NEar bkerensa
<MarkDude> pleia2, you can go shopping near the fountain, see all the crazy stuff. Also stop by Gerald R Ford Liberty Bell
<MarkDude> And Richard Nixon memorial trachcan
<akk> Wow, what a tourist spread!
<akk> Though I don't know if it quite holds up to downtown San Jose, where we have the billiard ball thingum and the poopsnake.
<MarkDude> The snake is lol
<MarkDude> quetz.... sumthin
<akk> quetzalcoatl, but quetzy for short
<akk> our poopsnake is second to none :)
<MarkDude> That is sooooo true
<MarkDude> Walnut Creek has the Liberty belll, and less chance of being robbed
<MarkDude> As well as plenty of White Whine
 * MarkDude has lived there on and off
 * MarkDude should have gone, it appears I would have had time :(
<pleia2> aw, yeah
<bkerensa> akk: Ahh drats I meant Death Valley LUG
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and yeah it would be fun.... I love Death Valley
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, December 18th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-11
<pleia2> there is now a mini greg-g! https://twitter.com/#!/g_gerg/status/145964962030944256
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-03
<grantbow> meeting tonight in about a half hour :-)
<jercos> shiny.
<philballew> If anyone wants to add something to the meeting agenda before the meeting, now is the best time.
<philballew> meeting in two minutes
<grantbow> \o/
<philballew> ===Start Meeting===
<philballew> Well then, it is meeting time
<grantbow> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Dec  3 03:00:51 2012 UTC.  The chair is grantbow. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<grantbow> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Dec  3 03:01:10 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-12-03-03.00.moin.txt
<philballew> ah, yeah. Lets use the bot.
<philballew> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Dec  3 03:01:31 2012 UTC.  The chair is philballew. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<grantbow> go for it, chair :-)
<toddc> long meeting/
<philballew> let me paste the agenda
<philballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12December02
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12December02 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philballew> Currently nothing there
<philballew> Does anyone have anything they would like to bring up or add?
<grantbow> I do not have anything urgent for this meeting
<philballew> Me as well.
<philballew> Alright then, how about we call this a night.
<grantbow> I announced the t-shirt art contest, please submit when you can.
<philballew> ah yes.
<philballew> I think having the booth workers wearing them for scale might be cool.
 * philballew is a booth worker
<grantbow> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-November/002097.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Shirt Design Contest]
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts-2012
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts-2012 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> QT Developer days is Dec 5-7, Wed -Fri.
 * philballew looks back into his closet to see both older tshirts
<philballew> unity uses qt for those who did not know
<grantbow> Anyone who is interested in speaking please reply to the email list. We have other speaking opportunities besides www.svlug.org
<grantbow> Ubuntu Hours are happening all over. San Jose today.
<philballew> Ubuntu San Diego in a week and a half, and pleia2 should be in the area and might pop in.
<grantbow> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley did well yesterday with six people. Another one is already scheduled for the first Sat next month.
<grantbow> +1 SD
<philballew> alright then. Anything else anyone has?
<grantbow> schedule event calendar is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<grantbow> that's it for me
<philballew> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Dec  3 03:11:30 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-12-03-03.01.moin.txt
<grantbow> Thanks for chairing philballew
<philballew> not a problem grantbow
<grantbow> anyone else around that hasn't spoken yet?
<grantbow> I announced the meeting through dvlug.org berkeleylug.com and sf-lug.com but I don't see anyone from the announcement.
<grantbow> I mean nobody new seems to have shown up from the emails.
<grantbow> I'll be around later this evening but I have dinner guests now. cya later :-)
<philballew> peace
<akk> I'm around but didn't really have anything to add.
<akk> Except I didn't know unity used qt, that's interesting, but unrelated to the meeting.
<pleia2> thanks philballew!
<pleia2> philballew: it was actually Unity 2d that used a lot of Qt, that's no longer maintained :(
<philballew> pleia2, unity 2d stopped last cycle?
<philballew> thought it was stopping this cycle?
<philballew> my bad
<pleia2> philballew: yeah, 12.04 was the last one with Unity 2d
<philballew> ah, having only one version of unity is better probably.
<pleia2> with 12.10 they use the emulation library to use the same code even when your card isn't 3d accellerated (which is why Unity is so painfully slow on older machines and everyone says 12.10 sucks)
 * philballew uses lxde on most machines
<pleia2> yeah, xfce here
<akk> Having only one version isn't so good if that one version lacks support for older machines. :(
<pleia2> it doesn't lack support, it's just slow
<akk> So slow as to be pretty much unusable -- ever tried to use unity inside virtualbox?
<philballew> they are not as concerned about that group I think.
<akk> I wanted to have a vanilla ubuntu around in virtualbox for testing things, but I've sorta given up on it.
<pleia2> I have 3d accelleration turned on in virtualbox, but I get your point :)
<akk> I tried to turn it on, but it was greyed out IIRC.
<akk> Hmm, now it's not greyed out, maybe it's a kernel difference.
<pleia2> support has improved a lot over the past couple cycles
<philballew> my two laptops are unity and they use about 700 mb's or ram just sitting there
<pleia2> I think I was first able to do 3d in virtualbox in 12.04
<akk> There are some things from python-snippets that I want to test under unity if I ever manage to catch jono online to find out how to resolve bugs in that package.
<pleia2> he tends to be online weekdays 9-5 in #ubuntu-community-team
<pleia2> but he just beame a father, so YMMV :)
<akk> ah, that might be the problem.
<philballew> Good luck to him and what not.
<akk> I've pinged him a couple times without an answer, but I haven't been around very consistently either.
 * pleia2 nods
<philballew> pleia2, so I got your email for sd and everything is gonna work out great
<pleia2> philballew: yay!
<pleia2> where will it be?
<philballew> I see a few options currently, a starbucks 2 miles away, or downtown thats also two miles away. Both the bus goes right to them. I can take the bus with you there to both probably
<pleia2> that would be helpful, I don't love the idea of taking a bus alone at night in a city I'm not familiar with
<philballew> if you bring some roller skates, I might be able to pull you on my bike?
 * philballew runs and hides
<pleia2> lol
<akk> Most Starbucks tend to be crowded and noisy -- I've had a lot of attempted meetings in Starbucks that didn't work out.
<philballew> Its easy for people because they like the coffee though to.
<pleia2> philballew: wednesday or thursday night?
<pleia2> I still don't have plans for either, ariley said he might come along too if he's available though
<philballew> pleia2, I think Thursday is the plan, but will know for sure in about two days.
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> MJ is flying down friday night, so saturday and sunday we're doing the zoo and animal park!
<philballew> The zoo is awesome!!!!
<pleia2> yeah, I've wanted to go my whole life
<akk> It's a really good zoo. I've never been to the animal park, but I bet it's great too.
 * philballew flys out Friday night.
<philballew> pleia2, you can spend a lot of time in the zoo.
<philballew> At least that is what people tell me
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> MJ should have his DSLR by then, that'll be fun
<pleia2> camera
<philballew> Have fun!
<pleia2> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/28/megabus_n_2206234.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Megabus California: Low-Cost Bus Service Expands Into Golden State With $1 San Francisco To Los Angeles Service]
<pleia2> I know megabus from the east coast, didn't realize they had plans for the bay area
<pleia2> $1 is temporary, but still less than $10 a ride for their real prices (that article says $5-9)
<pleia2> might be useful for scale :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, December 16th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> doh, looks like I'll be traveling during both of the other December meetings
<philipballew> pleia2, Ill be off school both of those. Assuming I am not out running around doing reckless teenage things I can do them.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, I'll touch base with grantbow too and see if he'll be around
<pleia2> we might cancel one of them too, Dec 30th is a tricky date given proximity to holidays
<philipballew> yeah, good point. seems fine to do that
<philipballew> pleia2, I am correct to assume you will not be at ScaLE this year correct?
<pleia2> philipballew: that's the plan, job situation is too uncertain right now
<pleia2> it's ashame, would have liked to speak at it again, just can't make plans until I know what work looks like
<philipballew> pleia2, alright.
<philipballew> Hope to see you there anyway
<philipballew> I  was considering getting some t shirts made from a ubuntu friendly group around here for the booth workers.
<pleia2> cool :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Darkwing would usually handle the conference packs and stuff right?  and the table cloth and all that jazz?
<pleia2> no, that was me
<pleia2> I can ship down whatever you need
<pleia2> I have the banner and tablecloth right now, and some other booth stuff that can go down
<philipballew> ah, seems easy enough then.
<philipballew> I'm gonna have a lot of copies of the book Ubuntu made easy"  to give to people visiting
<philipballew> and trying to get ll booth workers to help a copy of this and the art of community
<philipballew> *all
<pleia2> great!
<philipballew> for sure.
<philipballew> pleia2 might get some of this in her "Welcome to San Diego Ubuntu Hour Swag pack"
<pleia2> I have both books
<pleia2> publisher sent "made easy" and jono gave me the community book at oscon
<pleia2> still need to review "made easy" but life went crazy busy :\
<philipballew> pleia2, I have to review that to. college got in the way. Ironically I gave my copy to my mom...
<pleia2> heh :P
<philipballew> They'll sell more with the title they have.
<philipballew> not the old one.
<pleia2> for sure
<bkerensa> pleia2: have you tried the netflix ppa on xubuntu?
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, I haven't tried it at all
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-04
<philipballew> bkerensa, did you get my pm?
<philipballew> Might be a good option for people needing to get to scale. http://t.co/E0KMDPn
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<philipballew> Its a new bus system I read about that doing really cheap rides from sf to la
<pleia2> philipballew: old news :)
<pleia2> 22:59:30 < pleia2> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/28/megabus_n_2206234.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Megabus California: Low-Cost Bus Service Expands Into Golden State With $1 San Francisco To Los Angeles Service]
<pleia2> ^^ 2 days ago
<pleia2> ;)
<philipballew> pleia2, we think alike!
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> 23:00:54 < pleia2> might be useful for scale :)
<pleia2> hehe
<mikestewart> idk... going to be all of $9 by then
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> mikestewart, but with the wife you can work on the bus :)
<philipballew> *wifi
<philipballew> mikestewart, where do you live again?
<mikestewart> ah, right.  didnt make sense.  cuz with my wife, I can't work on the bus
<mikestewart> Long Beach
<pleia2> lol
<mikestewart> but have family in Berkeley, El Cerrito, & Oakland .. so the bus caught my eye they other day, too
<philipballew> nice. a competitor to this expensive rail system they are talking about
<philipballew> but with the price of southwest these days for san diego to sac, I have been a happy camper.
<pleia2> it was weird to me that it's so expensive to get up and down the west coast, there are all kinds of crazy cheap buses on the east coast (where megabus is from)
<pleia2> at least from boston to washington, the important part of the east coast ;P
<mikestewart> ya, thats a lot of bus rides for $53 billion
<philipballew> boston to ny is like only a few bucks
<philipballew> pleia2, so I cant go from Miami to Maine foe a dollar?
<mikestewart> oh wait, its est 68 billion now...
<philipballew> *for
<mikestewart> eh, whats an extra $15billion?
<pleia2> philipballew: my sister hitchhiked that journey once, but she's kind of insane :)
<philipballew> remember how I got back to ca from oscon pleia2 ?
<philipballew> yeah...
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<philipballew> even to get from la to san diego is around 30 dollars by train
<philipballew> If the bus accepts bikes, Id ride it.
<philipballew> mikestewart, are you gonna be at scale?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-05
<mikestewart> philipballew, ya.  likely helping running the LA Drupal booth
<mikestewart> think of me as drupal web dude from long beach
<mikestewart> Ive done it every year since 2008
<philipballew> Oh nice! I have a drupel sticker on a laptop.
<philipballew> I have probably talked to you there
<mikestewart> then good chance we met
<mikestewart> ya... that
<philipballew> So your the guy to talk to when I finally decide to get myself a good upstanding php job. Not that this will ever happen.
<philipballew> Were you in sd for the drupal conference early this year?
<philipballew> drupal ninja!
<philipballew> pleia2, Ubuntu hour is actually Wednesday night. Works best for the people coming, and its at 6. I'll take the bus there with you.
<pleia2> philipballew: sounds good, looks like sessions wrap up that day at 4 so that's gives me plenty of time to freshen up before we meet
<pleia2> might actually check in at that time
<pleia2> flying down at crazy o clock in the morning wednesday
<philipballew> I love those flights. did a 530 last week. the worst.
<philipballew> Your staying say mile and a half from where I live so not a problem.
<pleia2> this is a 6:59AM flight
<pleia2> puts me in SD at 8:30, so I grab my luggage and pop over to the hotel, maybe a few minutes late for first talks
<pleia2> but means I don't need to pay for a hotel tuesday night, and that's good :)
<philipballew> pleia2, thats a good plan. Your right across from the airport there so once you land and are essentially there.
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> nice. If I have time I might crash this conference.
 * philipballew is a conference crasher.
<pleia2> philipballew: I think you can get a free expo only pass
<philipballew> pleia2, That would be pretty cool.
<philipballew> ill look online to that or something probably.
<pleia2> https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa12/registration-information
<darthrobot> Title: [Registration Information | USENIX]
<pleia2> "Want to attend only the exhibition? Register now for your free pass to the LISA '12 Vendor Exhibition. Simply select the FREE Vendor Exhibition Only Pass in the Conference Passes section of the registration form."
<philipballew> so pleia2 were gonna coordinate outfits again to this ubuntu hour right? I mean, it's becoming a tradition...
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> the only reason we didn't match on the last day of oscon was because instead of wearing the same shirt you were (which I packed and had with me) I was dressed like a grown up for the award
<philipballew> Ubuntu themed office wear. You herd it here first
<philipballew> pleia2, You did do a nice job on stage though. I mean, with all those people and what not.
<pleia2> it was pretty terrifying
<pleia2> I've given talks to big rooms, but it's very different than accepting an award, which is terribly embarrassing/weird
<philipballew> Because somebody actually thinks your something there.
<philipballew> All your ubuntu work means something to them.
<pleia2> mostly fear of "haha, just kidding, this doesn't go to you!"
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> <-- examined headers of notification email to make sure it was really sent to her
<philipballew> If only they know "ubuntu work" means "wiki editor"
<pleia2> people really don't like editing the wiki
 * philipballew kids there
<philipballew> Its the only thing Im good at.
<philipballew> pleia2, Maybe because its not "exciting" work?
<pleia2> pfft, you are good at many things!
<pleia2> nah, I think it's just tedious annoying work
<philipballew> It has to be done
<pleia2> jdselip did the post meeting tasks for this team once, then he was like "what, that was horrible, I'm never doing that again!"
<philipballew> I dont mind doing them, takes like 15 minutes. You like to do them midweek, but can someone do them sunday night you think?
<pleia2> I did them sunday night this week, it just has to be after 8PM because that's when irclogs.ubuntu.com gets updated (on the hour)
<pleia2> and by then I usually lose meeting momentum and have run off to do something else :)
<philipballew> ah, alright then.
<pleia2> it looks like it's going to rain again
<pleia2> so much rain lately :( do not like
<philipballew> pleia2, If your looking for a place where it never rains, May I suggest coming to San Diego for a few days?
<philipballew> pleia2, growing up on the east cost are you not used to the rain?
<pleia2> it doesn't rain much here
<pleia2> and I *left* the east coast :)
<philipballew> high 60's low 70's next week here iirc
<pleia2> nice
<kdub> gah, membership meeting tommorow!
<nhandler> /97/122
<pleia2> orly
<pleia2> anyone here planning on coming out to the SF Ubuntu Hour tonight at 6?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-06
<raevol> has anyone ever made /home a network mount?
<akk> Years ago.
<raevol> on like, multiple machines? so your session exists across those machines?
<raevol> does it work?
<akk> Used to work at a company that did that for all employees.
<akk> But eventually, I hit a problem where I was down for nearly a week because there was a network problem
<akk> and since /home was networked I couldn't even log in
<akk> so I made myself a local /home/akkana and stopped using their networked one as my real homedir.
<akk> I've never been a great believer in "the network is the computer" -- the minute you get comfortable with that, something breaks.
<raevol> i see
<raevol> but if there hadn't been a network problem it would have been ok?
<akk> Sure, works fine as long as the network is up and running, and fast
<akk> and doesn't have byte-order issues from NFS mounts across platforms.
<akk> (That was a subtle bug that took us nearly a month to track down, when spellcheck in netscape mail didn't work for some people but worked for everyone else.)
<raevol> hahaha interesting
<raevol> does anything nasty happen if a user is logged in from multiple machines?
<akk> Hmm, probably, if you use something like gnome or kde with a really complicated settings file scheme.
<akk> Don't know if they do file locking or not, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn not.
<raevol> yea...
<akk> I never did that -- mostly don't use those environments, and seldom used the shared homedir across multiple machines anyway.
<raevol> yea
<raevol> ah well :) it was a nice idea
<akk> One thing you can do, if you want to do it but you're worried about things like gnome config files:
<akk> make a local area like /localhome, identify directories that might cause problems and e.g. symlink .gnome to /localhome/$username/.gnome
<akk> Back when I ran gnome/kde, I did that for a while so I could boot into multiple distros on the same machine
<raevol> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/roaming-profiles <- hm
<darthrobot> Title: [Roaming Profiles for servers and removable media : Blueprints : Ubuntu]
<akk> without gnome saying "oops, newer version, upgrading all the files" ... "oops, older version, downgrading all the files but getting way confused about a few of them" ... "oops, newer version, ..."
<raevol> hahahha
<raevol> oh gnome...
<akk> Only problem is that gnome in particular tends to use 4-5 different directories so it's quite difficult to get a complete list of files/dirs that it might want to use.
<raevol> yea
<akk> I think kde is a little better behaved there.
<raevol> i think i'd make sure all client machines were using the same DE
<akk> You might still have problems, though -- what if you do something that updates settings from one machine, log out, it writes the settings, but another machine is still logged in, you log out and it overwrites (with the old settings)?
<akk> Or, worse, if two machines both try to update at once and it doesn't use file locking.
<raevol> yea
<raevol> :/
<raevol> i'll think about it
<akk> (Maybe it does lock files, though.)
<raevol> definitely not implementing it anytime soon, heh
<raevol> but i gotta run for now
<akk> I'd say try it and see, but be alert for problems like that, and consider symlinking some files to a local place.
<raevol> if i ever try it i'll let you know :D
<raevol> yea, that sounds like a good idea
<raevol> ok
<raevol> peace!
<akk> If you try it, write it up!
<raevol> for sure :)
<pleia2> at the SF Ubuntu Hour :) 4 of us here
 * akk waves, Hi everybody!
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Alpha 1 Released!
<philipballew> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2142/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Diego Ubuntu Hour | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<philipballew> ^ COME ONE< COME ALL
<philipballew> Ill be sending out an email in the next few minutes
<philipballew> I really need some caffeine. Or sleep.....
<philipballew> kdub, Ubuntu hour next Wednesday night if you have time.
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<Torikun> yo
<pleia2> hello
 * jercos wonders if 13.10 will be "Sufferin' succotash"
<jercos> or, 13.08?
 * jercos pokes the release schedule
<jercos> 13.10 indeed.
<akk> supercilious seasnake
<philipballew> Gareth, around for a quick pm?
<Gareth> I was :)
<Gareth> philipballew: here now.
<philipballew> Gareth, about what is the time lone for getting the booth passes for all my volunteers? Want to let them be sure they are going so they can make travel plans.
<philipballew> *line
<Gareth> Once I send out the exhibitor kits (in the next couple weeks), there will be a coupon code that the volunteers can use to register.  the coupon code will mark them as an exhibitor.  the code doesn't expire.
<philipballew> Gareth, thank you
<Gareth> no worries.
<Gareth> did you see my  message from the other day re: the youth event and the mailing list?
<philipballew> no I did not.
<philipballew> I am making up a draft this week to send to the last as a "Call for speakers"
<Gareth> Was just a quick question if you wanted me to email the list with an introduction, say you were heading up the event and anyone who was interested in helping out should step forward.
<philipballew> Gareth, that sounds really good.
<philipballew> I think make a call for speakers next week and maybe some kids can make a speech up over their Christmas break.
<Gareth> Sounds like a plan.  I'll send out that email later today.
<philipballew> perfect.
<raevol> philipballew: what booth?
<philipballew> I have a friend who is 16 and runs a "lug" out of his high school I am trying to get currently to help out and maybe speak.
<philipballew> raevol, the scale booth. You helped last time.
<raevol> you're running the ubuntu-ca one this time?
<philipballew> Remember all the fun you had because scale is so much fun?
<raevol> it was a ton of fun :D
<philipballew> raevol, more just helping out more
<raevol> ok cool
<raevol> i mean
<raevol> not that i would mind you running it
<raevol> but i was just curious if ubuntu-ca was becoming more SD oriented :D
<philipballew> raevol, were all of california.
<philipballew> Even Bakersfield
<raevol> Even Bakersfield?
<philipballew> Yes, even Bakersfield.
<raevol> so i see
<philipballew> raevol, will you be at the ubuntu hour or not?
<raevol> i should be, yes
<raevol> i have it on my calendar
<raevol> and i don't have practice anymore
<philipballew> No salsa?
<raevol> i still salsa, but i am taking a break from the team
<raevol> just social dancing now
<philipballew> ah, thats pretty cool
<raevol> it's way more relaxed
<raevol> i worry that my skills will slip
<raevol> but actually, with the less stress, i can probably social dance more, and work on my own stuff instead of team stuff
<raevol> so it may be a boon... we'll see
<philipballew> your to good for classes!!!
<philipballew> pleia2, will be there as well. I'm gonna take the bus with her from the sys admin conference she is at to the place.
<philipballew> raevol, http://www.reddit.com/r/sandiego/comments/14e90o/actual_san_diego_billboard_xpost_from_rwtf/
<darthrobot> Title: [Actual San Diego billboard. X-post from r/WTF : sandiego]
<philipballew> We are famous here
<raevol> what the heck
<raevol> wait why are we famous
<philipballew> thats in sd
<raevol> oh
<raevol> SD is famous
<philipballew> apparently by the bridge.
<raevol> hehe
<philipballew> raevol, did you ever figure out why your loco portal account was sucking?
<raevol> yea some openID transaction bug
<raevol> i forgot to check if it's still outstanding
<philipballew> well if it's not, feel free to rsvp to the meeting
<raevol> i'll take a look in a bit
<raevol> btw i let my dad borrow that ubuntu book
<raevol> and it helped him install flash so he could watch youtube :D
<raevol> so yay
<raevol> i upgraded him to 12.04 and gave him a new video card and monitor
<raevol> he said it was like getting a whole new computer
<philipballew> + 1 for that. sometimes a simple thing like an upgrade or a new piece of hardware really help.
<raevol> yea
<raevol> well his old monitor was going out, it was all blurry
<raevol> though it's been like that basically since he got it...
<raevol> and his machine had onboard video
<philipballew> odd if you ask me
<raevol> which is pretty good on linux tbh, but still discrete graphics are better
<raevol> and the open source radeon driver is pretty nice
<raevol> yea i dunno what was up with the monitor
<raevol> but it's a gateway, what can ya do
<philipballew> Never owned one, but they seem nice.
<raevol> nah, they're not very good
<raevol> cheap parts
<philipballew> lame. I own a dell myself
<raevol> cool
<raevol> yea this is a desktop
<raevol> i'm a big fan of desktops
<raevol> but then i am a gamer
<bkerensa> yay just got my Netatmo
<bkerensa> and it supports Linux
<bkerensa> :D
<raevol> :D
<bkerensa> the scary thing is it says co2 levels in my house are not kosher
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> I use a weather rock
<philipballew> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_rock
<darthrobot> Title: [Weather rock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
 * philipballew runs and hides
<raevol> hahaha that is amazing
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> philipballew: weather rock doesnt tell you if your home has c02 or other pollutants
<raevol> if can't breathe: too much CO2
<philipballew> yeah, my family's house has never ever owned a smoke alwrm. We should really look into something like that
 * kdub has ubuntu membership review coming up in 10 minutes...
<philipballew> kdub, where can I give my testimony?
<raevol> aha
<kdub> philipballew, you did a while back on my wiki page! thanks
<philipballew> kdub, anytime! If you need any recommendations during the meeting, feel free to ping.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<philipballew> Congrats to our own loco member kdub on becoming an Ubuntu member!
<kdub> thanks philipballew :D
<philipballew> np!
<raevol> anyone used php and sqlite?
 * philipballew is off to get lunch
<raevol> is it good for sites where multiple users will be accessing a database simultaneously? as in, can it handle more than one person accessing it at a time? and by "multiple users" i mean like 5, not 5,000
<akk> yay kdub!
<raevol> from what i am reading it looks like it's fine
<raevol> woo this is exciting
<pleia2> congrats kdub :)
<kdub> thanks pleia2 and akk :D
<raevol> grats
<jercos> raevol: yes, one of the core features of SQLite is simultaneous access
<raevol> cool
<jercos> :)
<raevol> i can't get it to run sqlite_libversion()
<raevol> even though phpinfo() says it's enabled
<jercos> hrm, maybe you have SQLite3? :p
<raevol> i do
<raevol> we;;
<raevol> well
<raevol> but that doesn't work either
<jercos> no?
<raevol> you mean call sqlite3_libversion ?
<jercos> no
<raevol> :[
<jercos> SQLite3::version()
<raevol> ze heck
<jercos> just uh
<jercos> <?php print_r(SQLite3::version()); ?>
<jercos> the PHP SQLite3 interface is OO >.>
<jercos> note that SQLite *will* have a higher I/O load and wait, and thus under load will slow down much more quickly than a database server.
<raevol> my version is Array
<raevol> oh
<raevol> print_r
<jercos> yup
<raevol> yea, but this db should only be accessed by 5 ppl at a time tops
<raevol> usually only one
<jercos> http://php.net/manual/en/book.sqlite3.php
<darthrobot> Title: [PHP: SQLite3 - Manual]
<jercos> cool, then it's perfect :p
<raevol> and if it's slow, they can damn well wait :P
<jercos> lol, I mean slow on the order of waiting a second or more for a page
<jercos> so if this isn't like, for your school or job or something where you want it to look extra good, that's fine.
<raevol> it's for my job
<jercos> It's just that SQLite's locks on files and subsets of a file are by neccessity less efficient than those that a single database server can handle, 'cause there isn't any server, each library accesses the backing file seperately.
<raevol> but i promise it will be better than the excel files on a samba share that we are using now :D
<jercos> oh yes
<jercos> thousands of times better
 * jercos salutes
<raevol> hehe
<jercos> carry on, brave soul
<raevol> why thank ya
<raevol> hmm never used this print_r thing before, it doesn't play with strings quite like echo does
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-07
<raevol> is jono's website down?
<dragon> yes, jono is down.
<raevol> daw
<raevol> whoever the hell decides to change all the default directories for everything when packaging stuff should AT LEAST document it somewhere
<raevol> ugh
<akk> Document changes? What a quaint notion.
<grantbow> Interesting. Google Nexus 7 is $199 1280x800 1G RAM 16 GB flash w/ tegra 3 quad core processor. http://www.google.com/nexus/7/specs/
<darthrobot> Title: [Nexus 7 Tech Specs]
<grantbow> Lenovo Ideatab is $159 of best buy 1024x900 512 MB RAM 8GB flash http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Lenovo+-+IdeaTab+A2107+Tablet+with+8GB+Memory+-+Black/6668354.p?id=1218771804144&skuId=6668354&st=lenovo%20g585&cp=1&lp=6
<darthrobot> Title: [Lenovo - IdeaTab A2107 Tablet with 8GB Memory - Black - A2107 - 59346799]
<grantbow> manufacturers try to mix up RAM and flash now
<akk> Good price. Funny that they don't even mention the size -- that seems critical for a tablet.
<grantbow> for comparison: zareason zatab is $299 1024x768 1G RAM 16 G flash http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Open & Hackable Android tablet]
<grantbow> Allwinner A10 SoC not a quad core
<grantbow> err, $349, ouch
<grantbow> I do like mine and I've had it awhile
<akk> I like supporting za, but sometimes it's hard to justify financially.
<akk> It's sad that it always costs more to buy the free OS version of something.
<grantbow> darn M$FT related kickbacks
<akk> yeah
<pleia2> both android and ubuntu are free OSes ;)
<pleia2> Google's able to get away with it by selling at a loss to get their content out there (Amazon and B&N do the same with their e-readers)
<pleia2> ZA needs to make a living on the actual hardware
<pleia2> and actually... zatab comes with android too
<akk> za lacks the economies of scale that the big manufacturers have.
<grantbow> I like my zatab as does everyone who sees it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-08
<bkerensa> pleia2: does Za make the hardware? I thought Zareason and System76 purchase their hardware pre-built and throw FOSS on it and mark it up?
<pleia2> bkerensa: they don't physically own the manufacturing facilities :) but they work with hardware vendors to get what they need at the right price (often it's prefab stuff, but they can sometimes work special things out)
<pleia2> of course they can't pressure vendors quite so much as a Google can an Asus for a $200 super-tablet
<pleia2> (or amazon, etc)
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> like I guess someone was saying on OMG that System76 laptops can be bought at a fraction of the cost directly from the OEM
<pleia2> if you're willing to buy 100 of them and solder bits together yourself, I'm sure ;)
<pleia2> (turns out my time is a bit more valuable than that)
<grantbow> turns out, lol
<Torikun> yo
<grantbow> Torikun: yo yo
<Torikun> how you be
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<The_Letter_M> How is everyone?
<bkerensa> The_Letter_M: Excellent
<The_Letter_M> Cool
<The_Letter_M> So I got a question
<The_Letter_M> I have Gnome Remix installed. I installed some new themes, but when I go to the Tweak Tool, the Shell Theme drop down is always grayed out
<The_Letter_M> Anyone know how I can get it working?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-09
<pleia2> berkeleylug \o/
<pleia2> there is an Ubuntu Hour in San Jose today, I put this on twitter: San Jose Ubuntu Hour at 2PM at Panera Bread at 503 Coleman Ave. Join http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-SV/  to learn more.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu SV (Sunnyvale, CA) - Meetup]
<philipballew> how was the san jose ubuntu hour?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-02
<pleia2> meeting in 4 minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Dec  2 03:00:18 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
<grantbow> o/
<pleia2> philipballew: you about?
<philipballew> yeah pleia2
<philipballew> thanks for the ping
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13December01
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13December01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Scale12x planning
<pleia2> so this week I updated the wiki page
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> philipballew: should I put in the request for the conference pack and have it shipped to you or someone down there?
<philipballew> pleia2, I am working on that part as we speak.
<philipballew> have sent a few emails and will be getting all the stuff we can for the conf.
<pleia2> ok
<grantbow> great
<pleia2> let me know if you need any team contact juju
<pleia2> any other updates scale-wise?
<philipballew> ubucon is filled, and we are working on speaker gifts now.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else exciting going on? :)
<philipballew> nothing in my life.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> berkeley ubuntu hour coming up on the 8th, san francisco on the 11th
<pleia2> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I'll probably see about doing debian dinner too
<pleia2> anything else?
<grantbow> happy holidays!
<philipballew> san diego is open for the holidays if anyone wants to pay a visit ever!
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> oh, I added an self-signed ssl certificate to our site
<grantbow> nice, thanks
<pleia2> logging in to wordpress is clear text in non-ssl, that's not great :)
<pleia2> so anyone logging in, please use https:// (even though it warns you)
<pleia2> otherwise using non-ssl is preferred for browsing and things
<philipballew> alright
<pleia2> ok, I guess we can wrap up then
<pleia2> I'll send a note to the list re: leadership elections since it looks like we snoozed on that
<pleia2> thanks for coming grantbow and philipballew!
<philipballew> nice!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Dec  2 03:18:36 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-12-02-03.00.moin.txt
<grantbow> thanks for chairing pleia2
<jyo> pleia2: Yes, I can run the election thing, if needed. Let's chat more at the Ubuntu Hour?
<pleia2> jyo: yay! sounds good :)
<nhaines> jyo: you beat me to it.  :)
<jyo> Does that mean nhaines should be compelled to run instead? :)
<nhaines> I'm not the slightest bit interested.  But I'm good at writing emails.  :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: December 15th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Delsin> anyone online?
<nhaines> Delsin: yup.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-05
<raevol> philipballew: you there
<philipballew> raevol, si
<raevol> philipballew: when you submit for scale CFP, how long is your summary
<philipballew> I would do a full paragraph to a page, and then include full bullet points as well.
<philipballew> but that might be overkill.
<philipballew> If they need to know what your software is, that I would explain it as well.
<raevol> eh, i'll just do a libreoffice presentation
<raevol> bullet points are the actual talking points? like if i did a paragraph summary and then the outline for the talk, that should be good?
<philipballew> raevol, yes. I am not sure if you need to do a presentation yet?
<raevol> well i wouldn't submit the presentation file with the CFP submission, but i should outline the talk?
<philipballew> raevol, yes. ontline
<philipballew> let them see the talk through the outline
 * philipballew leaves the internet
<philipballew> text/call me if you need something
<raevol> thx philipballew's spectre
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-06
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<pleia2> ++
<raevol> pleia2: i submitted my talk proposal :3
<raevol> fingers crossed
<pleia2> raevol: yay :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-08
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG gathering/meeting in progress http://www.berkeleylug.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-03
 * nhaines eats samosas.
<nhaines> I would just eat nothing but samosas if I wouldn't die.
<nhaines> Gareth: hey, I'm doing the SCALE booth this year, so I'm going to start getting things rolling soon.  Do we know if the expo floor is still just Saturday and Sunday right now?
<Gareth> nhaines: exhibit hall will be Friday (hours still be be determine, likely beginning early afternoon), then Saturday and Sunday (ending earlier than previous years.
<blitz> where do you get your samosas around here nhaines
<nhaines> Gareth: very interesting!  Thanks. :)
<nhaines> blitz: Natraj is a good bet.
<Gareth> nhaines: no worries anytime. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-04
<blitz> ah, I never get out berkeley way
<blitz> oh wait
<blitz> I think my google-fu failed me, is that a socal thing?
<nhaines> Presumably.  :)
<nhaines> Ah, Santa Barbara, LA County, and Orange County.
<nhaines> Although if I'd known the Laguna Hills location now has a "full bar" I wouldn't be at my desk right now.
<nhaines> Gareth: I'm writing an Ubuntu beginner's book that will be out tantalizingly close to the SCALE dates, so I would like to plug it heavily during the conference.  Are there any classroom instructor slots needing filled or whom to I talk to about that sort of thing?
<Gareth> nhaines: You should talk to Orv Beach, he's teaching the beginning sessions again.  I can make an intro if you don't know him.
<jose> well, afaik ubucon is Richard Gaskin
<jose> ah, you got it covered :)
<nhaines> Gareth: I do know him, and he's awesome like everyone.  I'll ask him about it.
<Gareth> Sounds good.
<nhaines> jose: yes, I passed Ubucon off to Richard two years back.  ;)
<nhaines> Indian food is like the best cold weather food.
<rww> pleia2: do you think I should call for elections nominations before or after our next meeting?
<rww> we did it later in the month last year, but we ended up extending the nominations period too...
<pleia2> rww: might as well get it going now
<rww> okays. objections to me coordinating elections this year, since I'm not running?
<rww> or did i already ask that at a meeting, i think i did
<rww> yeah, i mentioned doing it on the 16th. alrighty, I'll get that ML post out today
<pleia2> thanks
<nhaines> I nominate rww!
<blitz> I DECLARE BANKRUPTCY
<pleia2> BINGO!
<rww> nhaines: I decline your nomination :P
<nhaines> OVERRULED!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-05
<cje> grantbow, do you know how I might be able to reach Lyz?
<nhaines> cje: if we can figure out what channel pleia2 frequents, you might be able to contact her there.
<cje> nhaines, thx, I know she is often here
<cje> Just not sure where else she hangs out.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: December 14th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic | Leadership election info: http://goo.gl/zezmLE
<rww> I just emailed the mailing list with details of our upcoming leadership election and a call for nominations. Please read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-December/002540.html and let me know if you have any questions.
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Call for Ubuntu California LoCo Team leadershipnominations]
<rww> I'd like to encourage everyone to think about running; it's not a huge time commitment, and is a great way to get started in a leadership role in the Ubuntu community :)
<rww> pleia2: I forget how we grab emails from LP for CIVS. Is it through the web frontend, or launchpadlib, or Canonical sysadmins?
<rww> (if the latter, I'll ask them for that sooner rather than later)
<nhaines> Canonical has, what, a 2 hour SLA?
<pleia2> rww: there's a script that uses launchpadlib, grabbing the link
<pleia2> rww: https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper
<darthrobot> Title: [YokoZar/lp-election-helper · GitHub]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-30
<ianorlin> wow I could finally get back on
<DonkeyHotei> ?
<ianorlin> I had trouble connecting to freenode earlier
<DonkeyHotei> as did i, long delay
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-11-29 03:38:55 PM PST] * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (2a00:1a28:1100:11::42) port 6697...
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2015-11-29 03:43:12 PM PST] * * Certification info:
<ianorlin> hmm only 2 people have been nominated
<ianorlin> I might be a littel late but am really quite hungry
<pleia2> freenode has been subject to ddos attacks throughout the us holiday, so lots of netsplits and connection woes
<nhaines> Yeah, it's been a shame.
<nhaines> Hopefully everything stays stable for our meeting.  Which is now!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> !startmeeting
<nhaines> Hm.
<EureCA> Factoid startmeeting not found
<nhaines> Shush, you.
<nhaines> Okay, manual logs this time around!  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the penultimate Ubuntu California LoCo meeting this year!
<nhaines> This meeting's agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15November29
<nhaines> Can we get a show of hands for attendance?
<darkwizardjack> Newbie here!
<nhaines> darkwizardjack: welcome!
<darkwizardjack> TY
<nhaines> Hmm, usually the attendance thing is more popular.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, so first up on the agenda...
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events.
<nhaines> pleia2: Ubuntu Hour San Francisco is back again, right?
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> yes, we have one coming up the 2nd wednesday in december
<pleia2> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3261-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<nhaines> That's the 9th.  Sounds like fun!
<pleia2> and one coming up on our next meeting day (earlier in the day) in berkeley on the 13th
<pleia2> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2997-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<nhaines> Oh, that'll be nice.  I hope the weather is pleasant for both of them!
<pleia2> they're both indoors anyway ;)
<nhaines> My favorite way to enjoy rain *is* through a window.  :)
<nhaines> But good weather makes the trip less dreary anyway.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Glad UH is back.  Thank sfor that, pleia2.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Are there any general announcements before we move on to tonight's agenda items?
<pleia2> I don't have anything
<nhaines> Me either.  This meeting might be a victim of the Freenode DDOS attacks, unfortunately.
<nhaines> Okay, we can always come back to that later.
<nhaines> #topic We have a meetup group now, what should we do with it?
<nhaines> So we have a Meetup group now!  http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<pleia2> right, so we're one of the trial teams for the ubuntu community funds supported meetup groups
<pleia2> but we also have the loco team portal, which we've always used and have events and RSVPs on
<nhaines> pleia2: actually, I believe Canonical is funding this without the community funds.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: oh, that's nice :)
<pleia2> admittedly, the loco team portal is not used much, some people have trouble logging in, not much development is happening...
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, they didn't want it to be dependant on donation amounts.  :)
<pleia2> that's good
<pleia2> still, the loco team portal is open source and I like how clean and non-spammy it is
<nhaines> So one of the alleged benefits of a Meetup group is that we can use it for external outreach to non-Ubuntu community members.  Which is nice because that's part of our mandate as a LoCo team.
<pleia2> yeah, and already without much mentioning of it, we have 21 members
<pleia2> some of whom I recognize from other meetups I go to, not from ubuntu anything
<nhaines> And we already have 21 new users--right.  :)  Only 3 or 4 of which are Ubuntu people.
<nhaines> So that's a promising start!
<pleia2> I'm inclined to duplicate the events I run across both things
<pleia2> it's messy, but eh
<nhaines> I think that's a good idea for now.  The plan is to extend the LoCo directory so that creating the event there duplicates it to Meetup.com automatically.
<ianorlin> wow finally got here
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, that'd be nice
<nhaines> But that's work and the loco directory is mostly in maintenance mode.  But if we can show that Meetup is popular, that will probably spur action in that regard.
<nhaines> So for now we're using it for Ubucon Summit registration.
<pleia2> I'll add the SF ubuntu hour
<nhaines> Great!
<nhaines> I hope to see more public events this next year, and I think Meetup.com will really help get the word out.
<ianorlin> yes it will and maybe get more people that might offer places
<nhaines> So I think we're off to a small but very promising start.
<nhaines> Let's try to get in-person events listed there as we plan them out.
<nhaines> Any other comments on Meetup.com?
<pleia2> I think that's it really
<nhaines> #topic Ubuntu California Leadership nominations
<nhaines> The call for nominations is still open!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2015
<nhaines> For another week, actually.
<nhaines> Until December 5th, which is now reflected on the wiki page.
<nhaines> Leadership is fairly simple, because all LoCo members in Ubuntu California are basically empowered to work on anything they like.
<pleia2> so we just need one more brave soul to put their name forward to get the minimum
<nhaines> So it's more administrative.  Running the meetings, updating the wiki, sending out email notifications, and so forth.
<nhaines> Yup, it would be nice to have a real election.
<ianorlin> hmm right no don't we have nhaines and I nominated so hopefully at least one or two people from bay area
<ianorlin> or farther north asa that is a bit of a commute for say a release party
<nhaines> Yes, it'd be nice to have the representation.  Although it's mainly symbolic.
<nhaines> So the day after the nomination period closes, we'll start the election.
<nhaines> Anyone who is a member of http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/ is eligible to vote.
<nhaines> The election will end on December 12th, and then we'll announce the results at the December 13th meeting before we break for the rest of the year.
<nhaines> That's about all I have on that topic.
<pleia2> we'll also need someone to volunteer who is not running to run the election, if there is one
<nhaines> Yes, that would be helpful!
<nhaines> So if you're interested, please volunteer on the mailing list.
<pleia2> but I guess we'll cross that bridge if we get to it :)
<nhaines> Yup.  :)
<ianorlin> How many meetings in new year before scale?
<nhaines> Just one.
<ianorlin> ah ok
<pleia2> unfortunately it's likely much too late to ask my employer for funding for the event
<pleia2> I really needed that info 2 months ago
<pleia2> so hopefully whatever funding is needed has come together
<nhaines> Yes, Canonical's still working on it.
<nhaines> The sponsorship brochure is finished but I wasn't able to get the address.  It's on the Ubucon site.
<nhaines> Which is http://ubucon.org/ and is looking great.  It should get fully filled in over the next week.
<pleia2> hopefully they'll be able to get it together earlier next year
<pleia2> can't ask for funding less than 8 weeks before an event, particularly with the holidays in the way
<nhaines> I think so.  The new venue made it difficult to get funding information together.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> But all the planning is coming together well.  We'll need booth volunteers soon!
<pleia2> great
<nhaines> Anyone interested can sign up here  ;)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<nhaines> And that's easy too.  We'll need booth volunteers who can greet SCALE attendees and answer simple questions about Ubuntu.
<nhaines> We'll also have phones and IoT devices running snappy Ubuntu Core to demonstrate.  So it's worth volunteering, and you'll get to be the first to experience those things hands on.
<nhaines> Okay, about time to wrap everything up for tonight, I think.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Any other business or comments before we wrap up tonight?
<pleia2> I'm all set
<pleia2> thanks for charing :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
 * nhaines assumes pleia2 meant chairing and not charring.
<nhaines> I already cooked earlier. ; )
<nhaines> Okay, thanks to everyone for coming tonight!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<pleia2> charring :d
<pleia2> I woke up on the other coast, it's been a long day :)
<nhaines> darkwizardjack: glad you could join us tonight!  How do you use Ubuntu?
<pleia2> at least they use ipv6 :)
<nhaines> Haha, yes!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, December 13th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> the "location" bit about the meetup group may make things tricky
<pleia2> it's listed as being located in los angeles, so it may not get out to the folks in SF for our events up here
<pleia2> I don't know how to make that better though :\
<nhaines> Yeah.  I'm assured that the events themselves *should* still show up locally.
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> nhaines: now that we sort of agreed to use it for now, want to formally announce the group to the team in an email?
<pleia2> it was mentioned during the meeting email, but people would have to really read that :)
<nhaines> pleia2: oh yeah, that's a good idea!
<pleia2> I can put it on social media too
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<nhaines> I can't help but wonder how I can get no phone calls all day and then as soon as there's a meeting I get like 3 phone calls all around it. :)
<nhaines> Woo, post-meeting stuff done!  \o/
<nhaines> We got our first mention from the SCALE website. :)  http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/ubucon-summit
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-06
<Roguehorse> Hey all, I'm back in Cali, currently in the Tri-Valley but not sure for how long
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-05
<nhaines> lynorian: you have an invitation to tomorrow's UbuCon planning meeting.  If you didn't get it, let me know and I'll send the direct link.
<nhaines> Sorry I forgot.  I was pretty sick with a sinus infection all last week.  (Still getting over the last of it, but I'm mostly functional this week.)
<nhaines> Secret to getting canonical-livepatch to work on your server?  Run it with sudo.
<nhaines> pleia2: did you want to potentially jump into the UbuCon calls, too?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-06
<lynorian> nhaines, direct link would be nice?
<pleia2> nhaines: I thought I wanted to be, but I should focus elsewhere, lmk if you need anything though
<pleia2> nhaines: hope you're feeling better, sinus infections are the worst :(
 * lynorian hopes nhaines would get better as well
<nhaines> pleia2: everything should be smooth sailing, but thanks, we'll let you know if we need anything.  :)
<nhaines> The worst of the infection is over, luckily.  I wake up congested but am fine for most of the rest of the day.  Giant change from a week ago!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-11
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleleyLUG noon-3p @ 85C https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-12-10
<nhaines> I could've sworn I changed that.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, December 10th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> I'm wandering around wine country this weekend, likely won't be back in time
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-12-03
<nhaines> Hi everyone, it's meeting time!
<lynorian> hello
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for December 2nd, 2018!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18December02
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming events in California for December?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any announcements for this meeting?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business for tonight's meeting?
<pleia2> anything we can/should be helping with WRT scale at this stage?
 * lynorian does not know
<pleia2> cfp notifications were supposed to go out on the 30th according to the scale site, but I wasn't sure what the ubucon schedule is running on :)
<nhaines> At the moment we could use more speakers, we're talking with some sponsors.
<nhaines> Sign up sheet will probably go up first thing in the new year.
<nhaines> Othrewise, SCALE will be busines as usual.  We have it down pretty well by now.  :)
<pleia2> alright, still no attending for me, but I can help with things through the end of the month (all bets are off January onward ;))
<nhaines> You have an acceptable excuse.  :)
<nhaines> All right.  We have only one more meeting this year!
<nhaines> Then we'll move to a once-a-month meeting schedule.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> See everyone on December 16th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
